# SO much negativity



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model. 

**end rant**


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber and Lyft are the source of negativity. This is a forum to talk about them. It is unavoidable for the conversations here to lack constant complaints and "negativity", because of Uber and Lyfts greedy business model. So stop crying. If you're happy with being taken advantage of by these greedy companies, then log off and go drive those cheap pax till your wheels fall off (and they will, and you won't be able to afford to fix it).


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model.
> 
> **end rant**


Thanks; this is what I'm talking about all the time 
Uber partner is a great opportunity for all of us to do a great supplementary income in our spare time in this platform with state of the art disruptive technology 
Unfortunately some people don't get it 
Lmao


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Uber and Lyft are the source of negativity. This is a forum to talk about them. It is unavoidable for the conversations here to lack constant complaints and "negativity", because of Uber and Lyfts greedy business model. So stop crying. If you're happy with being taken advantage of by these greedy companies, then log off and go drive those cheap pax till your wheels fall off (and they will, and you won't be able to afford to fix it)."

Excellent comment. I think the ones who don't "get" it, are the ones that think uber is such great company, and that 90cents/mile is a more then a generous rate (haha). I'm Lmao because I think comments 1 and 3 are from paid scoober shills. Randy would be so proud of them.


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model.
> 
> **end rant**


I love sunshine brigades like this. My counter to you sir?

You can't make shit edible by pouring icing on it.

Mull over that for a little.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok I'm get tired of seeing all the whining about what drivers make.....here us what you should think about YOU agreed to take what you get...YOU actually accept the order ....YOU actually do the work noone is MAKING anyone do it that is the key everyone agreed to accept the "slave" wages when you started if you are not happy or feel like you are being cheated best advice is do not turn on app keep your car the way it is now....wait till your transporting passenger in bad or inclement weather and car goes into dutch because of ice or wet road then see how much it costs you to get car fixed and then see how much Uber is "worth it" other than that shut up and either drive and accept drivers rates as is or STOP DRIVING ........


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Ok I'm get tired of seeing all the whining about what drivers make.....here us what you should think about YOU agreed to take what you get...YOU actually accept the order ....YOU actually do the work noone is MAKING anyone do it that is the key everyone agreed to accept the "slave" wages when you started if you are not happy or feel like you are being cheated best advice is do not turn on app keep your car the way it is now....wait till your transporting passenger in bad or inclement weather and car goes into dutch because of ice or wet road then see how much it costs you to get car fixed and then see how much Uber is "worth it" other than that shut up and either drive and accept drivers rates as is or STOP DRIVING ........"


Gee whiz. Another newbie with the "if you don't like it don't drive" argument. It is true that drivers chose to sign up to drive for uber/lyft or whatever. I agree with that part. The part that these uberites leave out is that most of the drivers agreed to a contract based on a false premise. I'm certain that a lot drivers signed up when the uberx rates were close to $2/mile. Of course we all know what happened after all the rate cuts in most cities.

You're right in sense about the quote on quote "STOP DRIVING". However I think if everyone "STOPPED DRIVING", hahahaaha no more uber. Now run along before Randy begins to wonder where you are.

Travis' "Shut the ..... up and drive" buzz phrase describes UBER in a nutshell.

Probably one of those one/two post wonders. Or what they call hit-run trolls.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> Gee whiz. Another newbie with the "if you don't like it don't drive" argument.


Is that not in the same vein as in 'If you don't like the negativity, then don't come onto this board'?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I never said I am a newbie nor did I say I didn't like negativity I just don't understand why PEO comPlain about what they get when they drive with Uber so yeah if you think you can do better than go somewhere else just don't complain about something that will never change take what they give you instead of always complaining because complaining won't make them change anything they are doing because someone else will start driving if people stop driving someone else will start so Uber is in a no lose situation


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Besides......everybody has a boss somehow and everybody can't be happy all the time


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

I did something about it. I stopped driving. At .75 CPM UberX and .68 UberFool your not getting in my vehicle. As the rate goes lower and lower why complain. LMAO.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

While I am sure I will get flamed to no end here, I have to agree with the OP on this one. This concept was originally called ridesharing because it was just that. It was meant to be a use of your idle vehicle and idle time to make a little extra cash. It was never meant to be a full time "career" but because demand was high and rates were high people thought they found a gold mine and quit their day jobs to be drivers. This is just foolish and an abuse of the system. You had to know it was too good to be true and it was. Go find a real job.

Hell, uber was never even a full time job for the professional drivers on black. It was always (and still is) only a way to fill idle time and dead miles between regular customers.

You don't like it? Quit. If driver supply goes down rates will go up. Uber biggest concern is preventing surge and surge is an automatic function triggered when there are too many requests and not enough drivers. If surge starts happening too often and no new drivers join Uber will raise rates to balance demand and increase supply. This has happened in a few markets already.

Lastly - as a business owner, manage your damn business. Keep track of costs and revenue. If revenue is too low compared to costs find other activities to do that are more profitable. There are almost limitless opportunities for your time and your car if you want to be a business owner. It just takes effort.

again, rideshare is great as a a side gig to fill idle time or as an emergency (temporary!) fallback when you fall on rough times. It was never meant to be more than that and never will be.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> I did something about it. I stopped driving. At .75 CPM UberX and .68 UberFool your not getting in my vehicle. As the rate goes lower and lower why complain. LMAO.


Yes! Thank u UberEddie. You used logic and your better judgement to figure out its not worth it at those rates. I'm with you I wouldn't drive either at those rates. Best of luck on your next endeavor


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> I never said I am a newbie nor did I say I didn't like negativity I just don't understand why PEO comPlain about what they get when they drive with Uber so yeah if you think you can do better than go somewhere else just don't complain about *something that will never change* take what they give you instead of always complaining because complaining won't make them change anything they are doing because someone else will start driving if people stop driving someone else will start so Uber is in a no lose situation


That's the problem - things change (rates go down, Uber fees go up all at the cost to the driver).

Think! - What is your bottom line for driving Uber? 
Would you be happy at 50c a mile and no minimum fare or cancellation fee?
Would you just 'call it a day' and quit?
Would you complain and try somehow to get something done about it?

Just because it has not happened in your market yet just means one thing: It will happen very soon!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber and Lyft are the source of negativity. This is a forum to talk about them. It is unavoidable for the conversations here to lack constant complaints and "negativity", because of Uber and Lyfts greedy business model. So stop crying. If you're happy with being taken advantage of by these greedy companies, then log off and go drive those cheap pax till your wheels fall off (and they will, and you won't be able to afford to fix it).


No I get that this is the complaints section of an uber/lyft forum and I get this is the Internet, I can tolerate a little whining. But it's literally like 90% of the threads in here all have someone *****ing, even if the thread has nothing to do with pay/fairness/costs.
It's funny you mention uber and lyfts "greedy" business model... Let me ask you something, have you ever run a multibillion dollar international company that's literally the first of its kind, an innovator? No? Then you really your input regarding how they run their business is USELESS. You know think with the small-minded approach of a full time driver. Sure the rate cuts were unwarranted in your eyes but from ubers perspective it was about increasing market share and cost savings. They know very well that if a driver quits over there will be 3 more to replace them. You don't offer anything special, you just drive. You're replaceable dude, if you don't want to be go back to school or get a skill and get a real job. Uber is not a full time gig.
And don't worry I'm clearing about 2k a month with uber as a SIDE gig, so yes I can definetly afford 4 new tires if I need it


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> That's the problem - things change (rates go down, Uber fees go up all at the cost to the driver).


not true. rate decreases cost them too. passengers opening the app and finding long wait times or no drivers also cost them. Uber is very aware of these and they constantly adjust rates up and down to maximize profits.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> That's the problem - things change (rates go down, Uber fees go up all at the cost to the driver).
> 
> Think! - What is your bottom line for driving Uber?
> Would you be happy at 50c a mile and no minimum fare or cancellation fee?
> ...


I'll bite, I'd quit without a thought. I have other options and most people do too. Even full time drivers can go back to cabs. You can complain all you want but as we can all see from the LOLuberstrike that didn't do anything


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I'll bite, I'd quit without a thought. I have other options and most people do too. Even full time drivers can go back to cabs. You can complain all you want but as we can all see from the LOLuberstrike that didn't do anything


i guess i will bite too...would i quit? probably not completely. I would still log in on my morning and evening commute. The tax benefits for miles i am driving anyway are still somewhat worth it. Would I put in any hours outside of that? nope, probably not. I would spend the extra hour or two outside of my commute delivering for postmates or other services...That is of course only when my cars are not rented on Turo.

See how this works when you actually manage your business instead of trying so hard to be an employee?


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> ...surge is an automatic function triggered when there are too many requests and not enough drivers.


Great comments, no flame suit needed.....but that line about surge.....not 100% correct.

I believe Papa Uber has a lever that is flipped every now and then to move the minions around like pavlov dogs


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

oobaah said:


> Great comments, no flame suit needed.....but that line about surge.....not 100% correct.
> 
> I believe Papa Uber has a lever that is flipped every now and then to move the minions around like pavlov dogs


Perhaps... Perhaps not. But that's why we're taught not to chase surges right?


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Great points, especially the ride sharing comment. I've said that before. I think I've figured out why there are such opposing views on uber. It's literally the part timers vs the full timers. Part timers usually have another source of income, understand this business from the PAX perspective because they're users and will probably continue to be users longer than drivers, can cherry pick and therefore make the most of the time by driving peak hours and maximizing profits, and overall most likely better educated than your full time driver. Because, you know, we went to college (full time careers) and no one goes to college to be a driver.
> Full timers imo aren't the brightest bulb because... Well they're driving uber as a career. these are the whiners and people who feel entitled to compensation based on their demands. I even argued with someone who was saying all uber drivers should be able to set their rates like Sidecar. I then asked him wtf sidecar was and asked him why he thinks uber is everywhere GLOBALLY and sidecar isn't...


careful. Hope you brought your flame suit today


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> careful. Hope you brought your flame suit today


May have gone a little hard in my last post lol. Reread it and took it down. I can probably get my point across without "so much negativity" haha


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> careful. Hope you brought your flame suit today


But I do feel like there are 2 main opposing views to ubering. The full time driver perspective and the part timers. I think part timers are generally more happy about doing this


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> But I do feel like there are 2 main opposing views to ubering. The full time driver perspective and the part timers. I think part timers are generally more happy about doing this


I would agree. and i think there is definitely an issue there. Most part time drivers do understand this from both sides and there is (probably) a higher number of part-timers with degrees. Not that it makes a huge difference but it does introduce a deeper understanding of things like market dynamics and other important business topics. This generally helps us to see rate changes as part of an overall bigger picture rather than Uber being evil and out to screw us.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

kaigor said:


> But I do feel like there are 2 main opposing views to ubering. The full time driver perspective and the part timers. I think part timers are generally more happy about doing this


Absolutely, I am part time - and am also looking for the tax benefit of the mileage to reduce the tax liability.

But that does not in anyway make me feel better about the tactics and shenanigans that Uber is playing with peoples lives. The promises and dreams they sold the full time drivers (and part time I guess) - the way they take advantage of the more desperate members of society, to rope them in and then beat them down, change services that are offered against what was original expectation. I could keep going (ratings/ no tipping/driver customer service/ rider customer service etc.).

Bottom line is that Uber is a terrible company and breaks the law in so many ways, it is really a bottom feeder in this society and is trying to head even lower.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> I would agree. and i think there is definitely an issue there. Most part time drivers do understand this from both sides and there is (probably) a higher number of part-timers with degrees. Not that it makes a huge difference but it does introduce a deeper understanding of things like market dynamics and other important business topics. This generally helps us to see rate changes as part of an overall bigger picture rather than Uber being evil and out to screw us.


agreed on all points. It's refreshing to talk to someone who gets it and has the same understanding of all this. Best of luck with your ubering endeavors!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> This concept was originally called ridesharing because it was just that. It was meant to be a use of your idle vehicle and idle time to make a little extra cash.


Really? 
I'll ascribe your assertions to your historical knowledge of Uber being somewhat limited.

Uber partnered with bottom of the barrel subprime lender like Santander Bank to arrange financing for New Cars at usurious ~23% APR. *Here's How Santander & Uber Have Partnered to Get More Drivers on the Road *
A forum thread is quoted in that article.

Uber made these bloated (and never substantiated) earnings claims to get New Full-time Drivers:
*Uber Says Its Drivers Are Making $75,000 - $90,000 A Year*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> Hell, uber was never even a full time job for the professional drivers on black. It was always (and still is) only a way to fill idle time and dead miles between regular customers.


That's just a blatant falsehood!
*Financing 100,000 Entrepreneurs*


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

chi1cabby one thing you can always expect is that any company will try and paint as rosy a picture as possible with their advertising. Do you think Apple advertised that the original iPhone lacked 3g coverage? No, they advertised high speed EDGE data. Do you think casinos advertise that most people walk away losing money? no, they advertise how much their big winners make. Those are both relatively minor things compared to your full-time job yet people research them endlessly and don't take things on face value. Don't you think people should be doing the same thing with Uber?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Absolutely, I am part time - and am also looking for the tax benefit of the mileage to reduce the tax liability.
> 
> But that does not in anyway make me feel better about the tactics and shenanigans that Uber is playing with peoples lives. The promises and dreams they sold the full time drivers (and part time I guess) - the way they take advantage of the more desperate members of society, to rope them in and then beat them down, change services that are offered against what was original expectation. I could keep going (ratings/ no tipping/driver customer service/ rider customer service etc.).
> 
> Bottom line is that Uber is a terrible company and breaks the law in so many ways, it is really a bottom feeder in this society and is trying to head even lower.


I'll agree with you that uber is a terrible company and they do in fact break many laws every day. But I still don't understand why people don't just quit instead of spending all he time and effort complaining. Look at it this way, if at your day job you weren't happy with your pay you'd probably talk to your boss about it. If he declines, are you going to keep badgering him and protest and strike? Or would you say screw this and start looking for a new job?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I'll agree with you that uber is a terrible company and they do in fact break many laws every day. But I still don't understand why people don't just quit instead of spending all he time and effort complaining. Look at it this way, if at your day job you weren't happy with your pay you'd probably talk to your boss about it. If he declines, are you going to keep badgering him and protest and strike? Or would you say screw this and start looking for a new job?


I would love to be able to talk to my boss at Uber about it - now..... where did I put Travis phone #?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I would love to be able to talk to my boss at Uber about it - now..... where did I put Travis phone #?


Let me know too so I can reverse lookup his house and go take a massive shit on his doorstep


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Do you think Apple advertised that the original iPhone lacked 3g coverage? No, they advertised high speed EDGE data.


The analogy would be that Apple offered 3G coverage and then removed it shortly after you bought your phone.
Which is like Uber cutting the mileage rate 1 month after you start with you brand new Santander lease/finance/scam thing they sold you.



RobGM84 said:


> Those are both relatively minor things compared to your full-time job yet people research them endlessly and don't take things on face value. Don't you think people should be doing the same thing with Uber?


Most people do not (sure they should), but the reality of it is that they don't and Uber is exploiting this.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> Those are both relatively minor things compared to your full-time job yet people research them endlessly and don't take things on face value. Don't you think people should be doing the same thing with Uber?


Your examples of iPhone & casino Ads are not germane to this discussion about Uber *initially* promoting itself as a great full-time employment opportunity. There are dozens of tech websites that let cell phone buyers compare relative merits of various models. Casino Ads nowadays are forced to include referrals to Gamblers Anonymous.

When Uber puts out it's PR dozens of leading news outlets parrot the misleading PR dispersing it endlessly, and very rarely fact checking it to dispell it's misleading claims.

While it's easier for Part-time Drivers to make it worth their time, it does not mean that Uber has stopped holding itself as a great full-time employment opportunity.

You're in Denver where Uber rolled out it's Enterprise Car rental program that starts at $210/Week. Does that sound like something for Drivers with idle cars & idle time for ride-sharing?
*Uber is setting up drivers with rental cars*


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> The analogy would be that Apple offered 3G coverage and then removed it shortly after you bought your phone.
> Which is like Uber cutting the mileage rate 1 month after you start with you brand new Santander lease/finance/scam thing they sold you.
> 
> Most people do not (sure they should), but the reality of it is that they don't and Uber is exploiting this.


So it's ubers fault that dumb people didn't read the fine print? Hate to break it to ya but that's called business, albeit not ethical business but business nonetheless. Many other companies pull similar stunts


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> You're in Denver where Uber rolled out it's Enterprise Car rental program that starts at $210/Week. Does that sound like something for Drivers with idle cars & idle time for ride-sharing?
> *Uber is setting up drivers with rental cars*


yep - it does. There are a lot of people here in Denver who live without cars at all. I was one of them for two years because the cost and hassle of owning a car wasn't worth it. During that time I would have to rent a car one weekend a month to take care of errands or to make it to drill with the national guard. This would usually run me $20-50/day. With this arrangement I could take a car for a week for only $100 more and then drive for uber before and after work (like i do now) and earn a little extra cash.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

kaigor said:


> So it's ubers fault that dumb people didn't read the fine print? Hate to break it to ya but that's called business, albeit not ethical business but business nonetheless. Many other companies pull similar stunts


No it is called predatory.

The case in point is that we all had to agree again to the TOS agreement because of the arbitration opt out clause. This was done because of 2 reasons:
1/ Drivers were unaware that they could opt out as they did not read the agreement.
2/ Drivers felt that by opting out they would suffer repercussions from Uber for doing so.

I bet that still only a very small percentage of drivers actually read and opted out (most of those would be on this forum).

I mean - who reads agreements? - What is on pages 46 and 64 of the iTunes TOS?

It is Ubers responsibility to make sure that drivers are aware of what they are entering into - and should be made clear to them in a way they can understand, not in a document that takes an advanced law degree to understand.

That is what makes it predatory.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Altima ATL i have to disagree, it is not predatory. Almost every contract like this has a binding arbitration clause. The fact that you could even opt out is actually somewhat unique. I have a 400k+ home with a binding arbitration agreement as part of the HOA and there is no option to opt out. That's almost half a million dollars on the line.

While most believe the leasing and renting agreements are a bad deal the costs are fairly reasonable considering the lack of long term commitment. Just look at the difference between the monthly rate for a 1 month vs a 12 month lease on an apartment.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> fairly reasonable considering the lack of long term commitment.


That's good as far as it goes - scenario:

You take a job working for an apartment complex.

As part of that job you get to lease an apartment on a 12 month lease.

After 2 months - the cost per month is increased by 30% and your employer cuts you salary by 50%.

Now is it a good deal?


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> That's good as far as it goes - scenario:
> 
> You take a job working for an apartment complex.
> 
> ...


Ugh... that is so completely different on so many levels i don't know how to respond to it.

1) you don't have a 12 month lease in any of the rental/lease programs. they are all month to month or week to week
2) The cost per month does not increase
3) you are a contractor and free to pick up whatever work you want with the vehicle (or in your hypothetical argument - apartment)

Look, i am not saying the rental or leasing programs make sense in every scenario. not even saying they make sense in most scenarios (just look back on my posts and see the negative view i have on them for many) but there are scenarios where they make sense. I already addressed the rentals above. Lets talk about the leasing programs. Every single one of these programs allows you to exit the lease at any time with only one week to one month notice.

Lets just say that you recently lost a job that was very close to your home in downtown Denver. You didn't have a car previously because you walked or took transit everywhere. Now you find yourself in need of income short-term and generally in need of transit to interviews...but you still hope to land something close to transit or home so you can again live without a car. in this situation you could sign up for Uber/Lyft and grab one of these leases. The cost is only slightly more than the monthly cost of a car for personal use. You now have a car for traveling to interviews and meeting with potential employers and you also have a small revenue stream to keep things afloat without incurring additional debt. After about two months of doing this you land a job just blocks from the light rail and you turn in the vehicle and walk away from Uber forever.

Just because it doesn't make sense for you doesn't mean its stupid.

edit: also important - you don't need qualifying credit which you almost certainly won't have if you don't have a job.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Wallricko said:


> I love sunshine brigades like this. My counter to you sir?
> 
> You can't make shit edible by pouring icing on it.
> 
> Mull over that for a little.


Historical #1 bingo !!!!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wallricko said:


> I love sunshine brigades like this. My counter to you sir?
> 
> You can't make shit edible by pouring icing on it.
> 
> Mull over that for a little.


These are the type of people Travis prey's on.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"So it's ubers fault that dumb people didn't read the fine print? Hate to break it to ya but that's called business, albeit not ethical business but business nonetheless. Many other companies pull similar stunts" 

This is an example of specious logic. It's easy to overlook any fine/small print buried in a 20 or so page agreement documentation. Over looking something is not being dumb but perhaps absent-minded. Big difference between the two.

There's no need to go into 2 to 3 or more paragraphs, rationalizing ubers highly questionable business tactics. It's very simple. Uber is scum. Uber is the devil. There's no point in comparing them to the likes of APple, or Walmart or at @t or whatever. Sure these big companies are greedy, but Uber takes the cake by a long stretch. But if you uberites want to continue to admire uber and travis, by all means, you're entitled to your opinion.

If anyone wants Travis' phone number there's a few of them. 1-800-RIC-HARD 1-800-EAT-SHYT etc.. The definition of these so-called "arbitration clauses" is ubers way of saying you're screwed if you don't opt out. 

BTW, there's a big difference between whining, and warning folks about ubers (high questionable) business tactics. Whining is more like, wah waha waha aha.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> No I get that this is the complaints section of an uber/lyft forum and I get this is the Internet, I can tolerate a little whining. But it's literally like 90% of the threads in here all have someone *****ing, even if the thread has nothing to do with pay/fairness/costs.
> It's funny you mention uber and lyfts "greedy" business model... Let me ask you something, have you ever run a multibillion dollar international company that's literally the first of its kind, an innovator? No? Then you really your input regarding how they run their business is USELESS. You know think with the small-minded approach of a full time driver. Sure the rate cuts were unwarranted in your eyes but from ubers perspective it was about increasing market share and cost savings. They know very well that if a driver quits over there will be 3 more to replace them. You don't offer anything special, you just drive. You're replaceable dude, if you don't want to be go back to school or get a skill and get a real job. Uber is not a full time gig.
> And don't worry I'm clearing about 2k a month with uber as a SIDE gig, so yes I can definetly afford 4 new tires if I need it


You're the perfect fool. People like you are why the rest of us are forced to accept less.

Also, I didn't say tires, I said wheels. Do you know the difference? Don't worry, you'll know soon enough. Keep driving.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Besides......everybody has a boss somehow and everybody can't be happy all the time


Is that a positive attitude?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

When I meet people and they're negative I think, okay, it's an off day

When they're consistently negative, I think, man that must be tiring


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model.
> 
> **end rant**


I don't understand why you have a problem with people being upset about being deceived. I know good and well that you've seen the advertisements proclaiming you could make 6 figures doing this job plastered all over creation. People were lured in by lies to sign up for this and are upset when they find out it was a lie and now YOU want to rant at them when they complain? Think about that for a second.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

D Town said:


> I don't understand why you have a problem with people being upset about being deceived. I know good and well that you've seen the advertisements proclaiming you could make 6 figures doing this job plastered all over creation. People were lured in by lies to sign up for this and are upset when they find out it was a lie and now YOU want to rant at them when they complain? Think about that for a second.


Agreed. I think some people just like to pour salt on the wounds of their comrades, to make their own suffering lesser. Uber attracts a lot of those kinds of scum. May they eat each other alive.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

D Town said:


> I don't understand why you have a problem with people being upset about being deceived. I know good and well that you've seen the advertisements proclaiming you could *make 6 figures* doing this job plastered all over creation. People were lured in by lies to sign up for this and are upset when they find out it was a lie and now YOU want to rant at them when they complain? Think about that for a second.


I think those ads say *UPTO *6 figures, or *UPTO $*30-$35/hour. People always leave that word out to make their point.

Just like any other commercials on TV or radio, pretty much all of them deceives consumers with false info, then tell consumers to read disclaimers, fine prints, terms and conditions, rules...


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> You're the perfect fool. People like you are why the rest of us are forced to accept less.
> 
> Also, I didn't say tires, I said wheels. Do you know the difference? Don't worry, you'll know soon enough. Keep driving.


I like how you assume to know everything about my car and situation lol. Let me describe it to you even tho I don't need your validation on what a great plan I have. I sold my 2005 galant and bought a 2011 Nissan Versa with 74k miles on it. I am ubering with a goal of 16k to pay off credit cards and some student loans . With my calculations I will need to drive about 6-8 months tops to reach my goal, this also includes wiggle room for things such as maintenance and new tires. I plan on putting at max 20k miles on my car between now and May, which is when I will hit my goal. After I reach my goal I won't be driving anymore. So you think the wheels on my car will fall off because of ubering for 6 months? Please! I don't plan on selling this cat either so deportation is not a concern. So please, how am I a fool? I've thought out my business, have a clear goal and exit strategy, and am maximizing profits by cherry picking the busiest hours. Please do tell


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> I don't understand why you have a problem with people being upset about being deceived. I know good and well that you've seen the advertisements proclaiming you could make 6 figures doing this job plastered all over creation. People were lured in by lies to sign up for this and are upset when they find out it was a lie and now YOU want to rant at them when they complain? Think about that for a second.


Only simple minded, foolish people believe you can make 6 figures DRIVING lol. Please, if that were true why would people go to college, get a masters, etc etc. if you believed ubers ads claiming you could make 6 figures and quit your job or bought a brand new car... Sorry you deserve to be in the situation you're in. These people were looking for a shortcut and believed something that was too good to be true. Those people get no sympathy for me. I busted my ass in high school and college and 4 years of working so far to make 60k a year at my day job. Believing you can make 100k by being a pseudo-taxi driver?? Lol!!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Agreed. I think some people just like to pour salt on the wounds of their comrades, to make their own suffering lesser. Uber attracts a lot of those kinds of scum. May they eat each other alive.


Comrades? No no sir, you're sadly mistaken. You guys (fellow drivers) are not my comrades. You're my competition, and while I wish you luck on your business, I'd also like to see you fall on your ass and fail. More money for me. That's business yo


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Calm down!
drink more Kool Aid from UBER


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> I think those ads say *UPTO *6 figures, or *UPTO $*30-$35/hour. People always leave that word out to make their point.
> 
> Just like any other commercials on TV or radio, pretty much all of them deceives consumers with false info, then tell consumers to read disclaimers, fine prints, terms and conditions, rules...


Really? Because this is supposed to be a JOB not a product you buy. My current job title tops out around 60K a year. They didn't lure me in by saying, "Make up to 60K a year." to get me to apply they made me a solid job offer with a set amount. Saying that its fine to use lies to lure people into a job because advertisers get "creative" with consumer goods is beyond silly, man.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Comrades? No no sir, you're sadly mistaken. You guys (fellow drivers) are not my comrades. You're my competition, and while I wish you luck on your business, I'd also like to see you fall on your ass and fail. More money for me. That's business yo


Very positive guy you are. Wishing others "fall on their asses and fail". Case closed. Move along, everyone, all we have here is an insanely negative troll. When you're on this site, you're either a comrade or a troll/shill NEGATIVE person.

*GO AWAY AND FIND YOURSELF A CHEAP ENTITLED PAX TO BEND OVER FOR, FOOL.**

**bring lube*


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> Really? Because this is supposed to be a JOB not a product you buy. My current job title tops out around 60K a year. They didn't lure me in by saying, "Make up to 60K a year." to get me to apply they made me a solid job offer with a set amount. Saying that its fine to use lies to lure people into a job because advertisers get "creative" with consumer goods is beyond silly, man.


umm ever heard of jobs that are commission based? They def say make up to xxx a year. And you can't compare uber to a full time job. How much you make doing uber depends on how much you work amongst other factors


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Very positive guy you are. Wishing others "fall on their asses and fail". Case closed. Move along, everyone, all we have here is an insanely negative troll. When you're on this site, you're either a comrade or a troll/shill NEGATIVE person.
> 
> *GO AWAY AND FIND YOURSELF A CHEAP ENTITLED PAX TO BEND OVER FOR, FOOL.**
> 
> **bring lube*


lol! Ok dude. This is why you're a simple uber driver and not a business man/woman. Every business owner hopes their business does better than their competitors and for their competitors to go out of business so they can capture more of the market. Business 101, but you wouldn't know


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

D Town said:


> Really? Because this is supposed to be a JOB not a product you buy. My current job title tops out around 60K a year. They didn't lure me in by saying, "Make up to 60K a year." to get me to apply they made me a solid job offer with a set amount. Saying that its fine to use lies to lure people into a job because advertisers get "creative" with consumer goods is beyond silly, man.


Ok, post an Uber ad that says drivers can make straight up 6 figures in your market.

I really think Uber considers drivers as products. But, I just brought up those examples to say that you should never believe in what commercials say. A job with 6 figures don't get advertised on TV and radio like that.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> lol! Ok dude. This is why you're a simple uber driver and not a business man/woman. Every business owner hopes their business does better than their competitors and for their competitors to go out of business so they can capture more of the market. Business 101, but you wouldn't know


Hey business genius, if you're the only driver on the road no one will use Uber anymore, because it won't be reliable.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> umm ever heard of jobs that are commission based? They def say make up to xxx a year. And you can't compare uber to a full time job. How much you make doing uber depends on how much you work amongst other factors


You want me to NOT compare Uber to a full time job - even though the numbers they advertise ARE for at LEAST full time hours - however you DO want me to compare it to a full time commission sales job? Which is it? Am I comparing it to a job or not?

And the overwhelmingly large factor in how much you make depends mostly on what Uber decides to charge for the service its drivers provide. Everything else that's in the drivers control such as choosing the trips to take, how far a driver is willing to drive, the type of car they drive, and other amenities they provide are nibbling around the edges.

Bottom line: Uber misleads or out and out lies to its drivers about the money they can make. No legitimate business venture does this.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Hey business genius, if you're the only driver on the road no one will use Uber anymore, because it won't be reliable.


you really think uber would let it get to that point? A more realistic scenario is all my competitors quit driving and I end up making more money. I quit in about 4 months after I've reached my goal and don't look back. Besides, if enough people quit cuz they aren't making money and there's a driver shortage, uber would raise the rates to retain drivers. Another win for me.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Ok, post an Uber ad that says drivers can make straight up 6 figures in your market.
> 
> I really think Uber considers drivers as products. But, I just brought up those examples to say that you should never believe in what commercials say. A job with 6 figures don't get advertised on TV and radio like that.


Yes because job ads on craigslist stay there forever...I think I've wasted enough time here.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> you really think uber would let it get to that point? A more realistic scenario is all my competitors quit driving and I end up making more money. I quit in about 4 months after I've reached my goal and don't look back. Besides, if enough people quit cuz they aren't making money and there's a driver shortage, uber would raise the rates to retain drivers. Another win for me.


The only one winning is Uber, but you fail to realize that.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> You want me to NOT compare Uber to a full time job - even though the numbers they advertise ARE for at LEAST full time hours - however you DO want me to compare it to a full time commission sales job? Which is it? Am I comparing it to a job or not?
> 
> You compared this to your job... I'm just using your example.
> 
> ...


Misleading? Sure... But again many companies are misleading. Again, if you don't like it, quit!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> The only one winning is Uber, but you fail to realize that.


no dude I'm winning to I assure you. I'm making money!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Is that not in the same vein as in 'If you don't like the negativity, then don't come onto this board'?


Touche.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

L


D Town said:


> Yes because job ads on craigslist stay there forever...I think I've wasted enough time here.


lol!! So you're telling me you saw a CRAIGSLIST job add saying you could make 6 figures and you believed it?!? Omg dude I can't take you seriously


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> not true. rate decreases cost them too. passengers opening the app and finding long wait times or no drivers also cost them. Uber is very aware of these and they constantly adjust rates up and down to maximize profits.


I must have missed the up part.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

RobGM84 said: ↑
not true. rate decreases cost them too. passengers opening the app and finding long wait times or no drivers also cost them. Uber is very aware of these and they constantly adjust rates up and down to maximize profits.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> I must have missed the up part.


Yeah, please point out the up part.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

D Town said:


> Yes because job ads on craigslist stay there forever...I think I've wasted enough time here.


Well, ok. Then you have nothing to prove your point, so I really wasted my time.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok Randy come on out! Can you teach these uberites (the op in particular) the uber shuffle. I'm amazed that any uberx driver could make anything at 90cents/mile. Must be driving at least 80hr's a week to make close to $500. The OP is just blowing a lot of hot air.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Well, ok. Then you have nothing to prove your point, so I really wasted my time.


Don't bother with that guy man. He saw a Craigslist job add saying he could make 6 figures a year DRIVING (lol!!) and believed it. That's all you have to know about this guys mental capacity.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> Ok Randy come on out! Can you teach these uberites (the op in particular) the uber shuffle. I'm amazed that any uberx driver could make anything at 90cents/mile. Must be driving at least 80hr's a week to make close to $500. The OP is just blowing a lot of hot air.


Do you have anything more constructive arguments, than some lazy attacks and calling people out. Why do you assume everyone drives with $.90/mile?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> Ok Randy come on out! Can you teach these uberites (the op in particular) the uber shuffle. I'm amazed that any uberx driver could make anything at 90cents/mile. Must be driving at least 80hr's a week to make close to $500. The OP is just blowing a lot of hot air.


I get 1.30 in my city dude. I don't actually live/work in Chicago. I make 500-700 a week driving 25-32 hours a week. I wouldn't be driving at 90cents


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Don't bother with that guy man. He saw a Craigslist job add saying he could make 6 figures a year DRIVING (lol!!) and believed it. That's all you have to know about this guys mental capacity.


quote where he said he believed it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Misleading? Sure... But again many companies are misleading. Again, if you don't like it, quit!


Why don't you follow your own advice? You don't like that people complain? Then quit the board. Stop trying to change crap and move on.



tb1984 said:


> Well, ok. Then you have nothing to prove your point, so I really wasted my time.


You're not even a good troll.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

People are so negative. All they do is piss and moan, cry and whine.
Shocking!

Why does anybody care if somebody here complains? Really, why care?
If a guy can use Uber to solve a short term financial problem, that's great. Does that mean that other people with less options shouldn't complain about the problems and shortcomings they feel (rightly or wrongly) that they are experiencing? One size does not fit all.

Who freaking cares...
I see a negative post here and after reading the first two sentences I can tell if its a legitimate gripe or just some baseless ranting and raving.
You don't like a post with negativity, move on.
The only thing that complaining about about the negative posts accomplishes is to make the complainer sound superior. That is followed by a long round of more complaining. So all it does it add to the negativity on the site. If your post was well intended it didn't work out that way. In fact, it just upped the negativity on the board.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Backdash said:


> People are so negative. All they do is piss and moan, cry and whine.
> Shocking!
> 
> Why does anybody care if somebody here complains? Really, why care?
> ...


Thank you. Yes. This. Think I need to bookmark this.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

D Town said:


> Why don't you follow your own advise? You don't like that people complain? Then quit the board. Stop trying to change crap and move on.
> 
> *You're not even a good troll*.


Haha... anything better than this, that's all. Please don't be lazy.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> People are so negative. All they do is piss and moan, cry and whine.
> Shocking!
> 
> Why does anybody care if somebody here complains? Really, why care?
> ...


I just find it annoying and it makes these drivers seem entitled. "Omg I'm not making 6 figures like the uber craigslist add said I would. I'm going on strike blah blah blah" get real


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I just find it annoying and it makes these drivers seem like entitled little b*tches. "Omg I'm not making 6 figures like the uber craigslist add said I would. I'm going on strike blah blah blah" get real


You still don't catch the irony in what you're doing?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Let me ask everyone that's been active on this thread one thing. Please advise if you uber full time or part time. I do it part time.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> You still don't catch the irony in what you're doing?


I get it, thank you. Yes I understand that it's ironic, but this is ONE post from me complaining compared to the 2646492 from others. My other posts are all positive and constructive, unless I'm bantering with someone


----------



## StevenR (Dec 23, 2015)

I do Uber as a 3rd job... I have a full time (45 hours per week), another part time, and Uber is my 3rd. Really, what job offers you the flexibility you want to make money?  I guess I can understand some people having legitimate gripes, but for me, for a 3rd job, it's absolutely perfect. I work when I have the time to... if I don't have the time or just don't feel like it, then I don't drive.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I used to do Uber part time for extra cash as a third job until the second round of fare cuts and the saturation of drivers made it a waste of time and energy.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe you should realize that when most complain about something they are probably right. Anyone who says they are making money collecting .75 or less a mile is not being truthful to themself. $1 is possible. Depends on how much your collecting a mile. Rates are not the same for everyone.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

This thread is very entertaining. Get out the popcorn and chips. Film at 11.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Do you have anything more constructive arguments, than some lazy attacks and calling people out. Why do you assume everyone drives with $.90/mile?"

I was referring to the Chicago uberx rates. There are are some that are even less then that. As far as attacks I don't believe I've engaged in any name-calling. I think even Randy Shears would agree with me on that point.

"I guess the only way to convince you that I'm making a "constructive argument" is to say that UBer is wonderful. Travis cares deeply about his/her drivers. Uber is not a taxi service. It's simply a smartphone app that connects drivers with riders. All the regulations that are imposed on traditional cab services should not apply to uber. They are a law within themselves. " (I can barely keep a straight face typing that).


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Going back to the title of this post. 

Negativity is only the product of the frustration that Uber Partner does not give a sh... about drivers. 
And drivers are not making enough money and some do a little bit more than a break even. No Tips, another BS

RideSharing Service B.S. again. 

The so called Independent Contractors is B.S. too. 

UBER is an employer that does not pay employees the right amount and steal from drivers additional money with their excuse Safe Ride Fee. B.S. 

Some drivers here claim that they are making a lot of money but we all know the truth. No Money for the effort and risk of drivers. Amen.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Thanks; this is what I'm talking about all the time
> Uber partner is a great opportunity for all of us to do a great supplementary income in our spare time in this platform with state of the art disruptive technology
> Unfortunately some people don't get it
> Lmao


You forgot to mention "stinky cabs".


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

McLovin said:


> RobGM84 said: ↑
> not true. rate decreases cost them too. passengers opening the app and finding long wait times or no drivers also cost them. Uber is very aware of these and they constantly adjust rates up and down to maximize profits.
> 
> Yeah, please point out the up part.


http://uberexpansion.com/uberx-price-per-mile-increase-for-los-angeles/


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Uber driving is a low skill job that should pay near or slightly above min wage. Some people in some markets can find ways to pocket some money. Lets not forget that all markets arent the same. How many people are using taxis in toldeo OH for example...


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Uber driving is a low skill job that should pay near or slightly above min wage. Some people in some markets can find ways to pocket some money. Lets not forget that all markets arent the same. How many people are using taxis in toldeo OH for example...


You bring up a good point about driving uber being a low skilled job and should thus be compensated as such. I find it amusing when people are shocked once they find out that uber lied and they won't be making 6 figures (more than lawyers, doctors, bankers, etc). Uber drivers should be compensated fairly... About as much as a taxi driver I'd say. No more.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> You bring up a good point about driving uber being a low skilled job and should thus be compensated as such. I find it amusing when people are shocked once they find out that uber lied and they won't be making 6 figures (more than lawyers, doctors, bankers, etc). Uber drivers should be compensated fairly... About as much as a taxi driver I'd say. No more.


Honestly they should probably be paid less since there is no medallion requirement, no training requirement, very few barriers to entry.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

kaigor said:


> You bring up a good point about driving uber being a low skilled job and should thus be compensated as such. I find it amusing when people are shocked once they find out that uber lied and they won't be making 6 figures (more than lawyers, doctors, bankers, etc). Uber drivers should be compensated fairly... About as much as a taxi driver I'd say. No more.


People also forget that 99% of the cities that Uber and Lyft are in dont have the demand for both uber/lyft and taxis. The only way to possibly drum up some demand is by low ass rates. If you arent SF, LA, NY, DC, CHI your screwed.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Honestly they should probably be paid less since there is no medallion requirement, no training requirement, very few barriers to entry.


Very true. It's like the London black cabs... They're required to study the city by driving all the streets and then take a test based on their knowledge. They aren't allowed to use GPS either.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Uber driving is a low skill job that should pay near or slightly above min wage. Some people in some markets can find ways to pocket some money. Lets not forget that all markets arent the same. How many people are using taxis in toldeo OH for example...


If that were the case then Uber should have pretty much NO requirements for the cars they allow. Demanding newer vehicles requires more than minimum wages to afford.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> If that were the case then Uber should have pretty much NO requirements for the cars they allow. Demanding newer vehicles requires more than minimum wages to afford.


A car 10 years old or less is a "newer" vehicle? some markets let you drive a car 2000 or newer.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Honestly they should probably be paid less since there is no medallion requirement, no training requirement, very few barriers to entry." You mean the rates aren't low enough as it is. Do you think the uberx drivers in Detroit should make less then their % of .75/mile? Would lowering it to like 30cents/mile satisfy you?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> A car 10 years old or less is a "newer" vehicle? some markets let you drive a car 2000 or newer.


Damn, that's a change. When I started it was 2008 or newer. Thus the effects of cutting rates. People who could afford the newer, safer, cars aren't driving Uber any more. Soon it will be ricshaw...Oh wait. As I was looking into the vehicle requirements what do I find...?

*Uber Launches Auto Rickshaw Service In India, Allows Cash Payments For First Time*

http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/09/uber-autorickshaw-india/#.9fmawsw:7bqH


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

All drivers here love UBER.
I am waiting for class action lawsuit settlement.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model.
> 
> **end rant**


another genius new driver


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The focus of this thread seems to be


kaigor said:


> negativity
> pissed
> entitled whiners
> negative nancies


You come across as all of the above. Way too negative a thread for me, but thanks anyway.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> I never said I am a newbie nor did I say I didn't like negativity I just don't understand why PEO comPlain about what they get when they drive with Uber so yeah if you think you can do better than go somewhere else just don't complain about something that will never change take what they give you instead of always complaining because complaining won't make them change anything they are doing because someone else will start driving if people stop driving someone else will start so Uber is in a no lose situation


I think it's about time you stopped complaining about complaining.

Just shush and keep reading and you'll get used to it.

Drive till you are ready to complain and come back here and join the rest of us.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SERIOUS q.

If uber raised the fares and so theoretically your cut of the ride gets raised and you make more... do you think there will be still as many folks riding uber (since you guys are operating on the assumption and lets say its correct, that majority of uber passengers are cheapskates).

and if there isn't as many fares floating around--would it make a difference in your pay overall considering your market (and how it may or may not already be so saturated).

I have more Qs but this one has been burning in the back of my mind for awhile now. I get some of you are super unhappy with the way uber is operating but I'm thinking if there was enough demand, uber would raise the price instead of lowering it. i think there are more drivers than there are willing passengers. i think while the economy is picking up in some parts of the US, majority of the US is still snailing on... I think that, if uber could charge more they would, because they themselves would get more.

i also think, uber should cut down their cut from your fare.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> "Honestly they should probably be paid less since there is no medallion requirement, no training requirement, very few barriers to entry." You mean the rates aren't low enough as it is. Do you think the uberx drivers in Detroit should make less then their % of .75/mile? Would lowering it to like 30cents/mile satisfy you?


Hey dude, how about correctly reading his post. He was saying uberX drivers should be paid less than taxi drivers. I stated that UberX drivers should be compensated fairly for their work, Which is a low skill job, and get paid about as much as a taxi driver makes. Rob then replied with his post pointing out reasons why they should actually make less than a taxi driver... Which are all valid points!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> SERIOUS q.
> 
> If uber raised the fares and so theoretically your cut of the ride gets raised and you make more... do you think there will be still as many folks riding uber (since you guys are operating on the assumption and lets say its correct, that majority of uber passengers are cheapskates).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply but let me take a stab at answering your question. Uber lowering their rates have a lot of people scratching their heads. One theory on why this is: to compete and out price lyft into the ground. Some think Uber is lowering their rates so much that a PAX don't even need to consider a taxi or lyft, uber will be the Go-to provider. After uber has captured most if not all of the market, they'll be able to increase the rates again and make more money. At that point lyft will be either out of business or won't have enough people driving for them that they won't be an issue.
Another theory is that uber is using some cities as test markets to play with things like decreasing the rates, removing cancellation fees, etc. all to figure out what the perfect, most profitable formula is. Some will point to the TX market as evidence of this since they always seem to get the shaft.

The thing with uber pricing is that they can literally be just slightly lower than cabs and they'd be fine. People would prefer ubers to a smelly dirty cab with a recent immigrant driver (I'm an immigrant myself before all the flaming) that just don't know the city or have the best English skills. So to answer your question, I don't think uber is lowering prices because of the lack of demand. In fact, I think there's more PAX demand than ever as uber is becoming a household name whereas 2 years ago barely anyone knew what it was.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Thanks for your reply but let me take a stab at answering your question. Uber lowering their rates have a lot of people scratching their heads. One theory on why this is: to compete and out price lyft into the ground. Some think Uber is lowering their rates so much that a PAX don't even need to consider a taxi or lyft, uber will be the Go-to provider. After uber has captured most if not all of the market, they'll be able to increase the rates again and make more money. At that point lyft will be either out of business or won't have enough people driving for them that they won't be an issue.
> Another theory is that uber is using some cities as test markets to play with things like decreasing the rates, removing cancellation fees, etc. all to figure out what the perfect, most profitable formula is. Some will point to the TX market as evidence of this since they always seem to get the shaft.
> 
> The thing with uber pricing is that they can literally be just slightly lower than cabs and they'd be fine. People would prefer ubers to a smelly dirty cab with a recent immigrant driver (I'm an immigrant myself before all the flaming) that just don't know the city or have the best English skills. So to answer your question, I don't think uber is lowering prices because of the lack of demand. In fact, I think there's more PAX demand than ever as uber is becoming a household name whereas 2 years ago barely anyone knew what it was.


Your theory is wrong 
Low price is bull

Stop the bull here are real numbers 
Your bussiness knowledge if off


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

haji said:


> another genius new driver


Another driver that seems to think I don't know what I'm doing because of my positive outlook on uber. Trust me man, I'm making money doing this and I'll reach my goal in about 4 months or so. Then I'll stop driving and still live comfortably on my regular income


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Real bussiness 
Real rates 
Real customers 
Real service 
Real tips 
Real equity 
Real name recognition 
Real sh*t


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Your theory is wrong
> Low price is bull
> 
> Stop the bull here are real numbers
> ...


Sorry which theory are you referring to? Your post was really vague and only included your earnings? And FYI they're not my theories... They're ones floating around this forum. I personally couldn't tell you why uber keeps slashing rates. Travis did say that the end goal would be to have using uber be about the same as the cost of owning your own car... Which would suck for the driver


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Real bussiness
> Real rates
> Real customers
> Real service
> ...


Come again?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

reality check 
Have a good night .


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> reality check
> Have a good night .


Ohhhh wait, are you trying to prove that you (a cab driver?) are still making money despite uber rates being lower?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Ohhhh wait, are you trying to prove that you (a cab driver?) are still making money despite uber rates being lower?


It's a window in to a mid level independent operation /one man show 
I can tell you how this works 
Grossed just over 100K this year 
Your bussines point of view is wrong


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's a window in to a mid level independent operation /one man show
> I can tell you how this works
> Grossed just over 100K this year
> Your bussines point of view is wrong


Good for you Dude. Which part of my business POV is wrong? The part about uber being preferred to taxis? You may be doing fine but overall, taxis and other TNCs have definitely taken a hit due to uber... Just look on the news and see how pissed the cabbies are getting.

Oh also I did a quick calculation of your income based on the very, very limited data that you provided and based on the first screenshot I've extrapolated the data to figure out you made 48k based on your 1 month earnings. Using the data given in your second screenshot it would average out to 46k a year. I know my methods aren't perfect but you're telling me you made DOUBLE this? Cmon dude, it's not hard to figure out your average annual income using your monthly data. Even if I give you the benefit of the doubt and acknowledge that winter is the slow time of year... You're telling me you made another extra 50k somewhere? LOL get real


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Good for you Dude. Which part of my business POV is wrong? The part about uber being preferred to taxis? You may be doing fine but overall, taxis and other TNCs have definitely taken a hit due to uber... Just look on the news and see how pissed the cabbies are getting.
> 
> Oh also I did a quick calculation of your income based on the very, very limited data that you provided and based on the first screenshot I've extrapolated the data to figure out you made 48k based on your 1 month earnings. Using the data given in your second screenshot it would average out to 46k a year. I know my methods aren't perfect but you're telling me you made DOUBLE this? Cmon dude, it's not hard to figure out your average annual income using your monthly data. Even if I give you the benefit of the doubt and acknowledge that winter is the slow time of year... You're telling me you made another extra 50k somewhere? LOL get real


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

November credit card & checks 
Plus I get paid in cash as well
I don't deposit I like to have 10K cash at hand just in case
Will report at end of year


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

View attachment 21163


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

And of course my long term savings & a bit of stock that can't be shown


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Come again?


You're still confused? I think he just outlined what being your own boss truly means. Anyone relying on Uber is not their own boss, Uber is their boss. Uber can do whatever they want to you. They take almost 50% and sometimes MORE on a minimum fare. You are working for Uber, not yourself, slave.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> You're still confused? I think he just outlined what being your own boss truly means. Anyone relying on Uber is not their own boss, Uber is their boss. Uber can do whatever they want to you. They take almost 50% and sometimes MORE on a minimum fare. You are working for Uber, not yourself, slave.


Morale of story :

It's a free market 
Take your share 
Don't let uber tell you how much you can have

It can be done


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Food delivery boys in restaurants make $60K+ and no college is required.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Food delivery boys in restaurants make $60K+ and no college is required.


Where? Manhattan? That's equivalent to $30k pretty much anywhere else man.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> You're still confused? I think he just outlined what being your own boss truly means. Anyone relying on Uber is not their own boss, Uber is their boss. Uber can do whatever they want to you. They take almost 50% and sometimes MORE on a minimum fare. You are working for Uber, not yourself, slave.


No I work for ______ as a global supply chain manager, I uber on the side for travel money


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Morale of story :
> 
> It's a free market
> Take your share
> ...


You seem to have figured it out which is great seeing how you've been in the business for 20 years. You also live in SoCal, one of the most expensive places in the world so I know that 88k amounts to about the same as if you made 60k here in the Midwest. And you haven't shown any of your costs (maintenance/gas) to operate your big SUV so that's another 10-15k gone? I like how all the "veteran" drivers are quick to point that out whenever a newbie talks about how much they make, yet here you are sending me multiple screenshots of your financials at 3am to try and convince me you're making over 100k driving lol. Also what about benefits, do you have a 401k, insurance? Those are costs too. Oh and by the way I've said the so many times but I uber PART TIME. So as much as I'd like to quit my awesome job with great potential to grow and work In a global business atmosphere and become a driver.... Actually wait that sounds absolutely terrible


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> Where? Manhattan? That's equivalent to $30k pretty much anywhere else man.


Yes, Manhattan. Street food vendors make over $120K.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

kaigor said:


> You seem to have figured it out which is great seeing how you've been in the business for 20 years. You also live in SoCal, one of the most expensive places in the world so I know that 88k amounts to about the same as if you made 60k here in the Midwest. And you haven't shown and of your costs (maintenance/gas) to operate your big SUV so that's another 10-15k gone? I like how all the "veteran" drivers are quick to point that out whenever a newbie talks about how much they make, yet here you are sending me multiple screenshots of your financials to try and convince me you're making over 100k driving lol. Also what about benefits, do you have a 401k? Those are costs too. Oh and by the way I've said the so many times but I uber PART TIME. So as much as I'd like to quit my awesome job with great potential to grow and work In a global business atmosphere and become a driver.... Actually wait that sounds absolutely terrible


True 100K is barely middle class in LA
I have a small business my wife runs from home
To supplement 
Net profit last 5year average 
50K

Here is the problem she only works 15hrs from home 
I work 45hours average 
Unfair


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Yes, Manhattan. Street food vendors make over $120K.


So you can see why that wouldn't apply to most places in the US right? 60k in Manhattan is not the same as 60k in Minnesota. It's called purchasing power!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> True 100K is barely middle class in LA
> I have a small business my wife runs from home
> To supplement
> Net profit last 5year average
> ...


I still get what you're trying to say man. And I agree with you. If I was gonna do this full time I'd want to do it how you do it. Clearly it's a better route long term than driver for Uber. Good for you for breaking free of uber


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

kaigor said:


> So you can see why that wouldn't apply to most places in the US right? 60k in Manhattan is not the same as 60k in Minnesota. It's called purchasing power!


You are right. Delivery boys in NYC get $60K + tips. which is more than UBER.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> You are right. Delivery boys in NYC get $60K + tips. which is more than UBER.


I thought uber drivers in NY were making upwards of 100k? 
Well if this is the case more of the uber drivers complaining that they can't make enough should deliver food. I know I would if those were the only 2 options I had


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I get 1.30 in my city dude. I don't actually live/work in Chicago. I make 500-700 a week driving 25-32 hours a week. I wouldn't be driving at 90cents


I guess you are a Driver in Ann Arbor, Michigan.

UberX in Ann Arbor is $1.30/Mile 









UberX in Chicago is $0.90/Mile 









And UberPool is being shoved down Chicago Drivers' throat, accompanied with a rate cut:









But the cost of living in Chicago is ~25% higher than in Ann Arbor
*http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livin...,+MI&country2=United+States&city2=Chicago,+IL*
*
This is why there is
SO much negativity!

Capiche?*


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> No I work for ______ as a global supply chain manager, I uber on the side for travel money


Well your travels are going to be miserable with that kind of funding source, since all you're going to be able to afford is greyhound.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I thought uber drivers in NY were making upwards of 100k?
> Well if this is the case more of the uber drivers complaining that they can't make enough should deliver food. I know I would if those were the only 2 options I had


Yes, they do get over $100K per year but they have to deal with New York City, Taxi Limo Commission, inspections, fees + real Commercial Insurance $8,500 to $14,000 per year, moving violations, street cameras everywhere, crazy signs "No turn right or left from 7 AM to 8 AM", Buses lane only, double and triple parked trucks doing deliveries, crazy people crossing in front of your car all the time. You don't have time to read every street sign due to traffic congestion and others. There is great chance of accidents and damage to your car due to street conditions. Drivers get tickets from NYC and TLC all the time. Max speed 25 MPH or Ticket, cameras are sending tickets all the time. So many non senses. It would drive any one crazy. Many of those NYC drivers go to New Jersey in order to void the craziness of the city. When you total all the numbers together is about the same as any Uber driver earnings.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I guess you are a Driver in Ann Arbor, Michigan.
> 
> UberX in Ann Arbor is $1.30/Mile
> View attachment 21188
> ...


Sorry dude I still don't understand. I get that rates are atrociously low and I definitely wouldn't drive at those rates. But the part j don't understand is why don't you just quit? I'm assuming you were a cabby at some point... Why not just go back to that?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I thought uber drivers in NY were making upwards of 100k?


Ever hear of #UberUNICORN?
*In Search of Uber's Unicorn*


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Well your travels are going to be miserable with that kind of funding source, since all you're going to be able to afford is greyhound.


No sir, 500-700 a week for driving 25-30 hours isn't bad. To put it I perspective I just came back from a 6 month backpacking trip around the world (around the world ticket with delta) and that cost me about 13k total with about 2k on a credit card. Yes I ran out of money in Amsterdam and wasn't about to not partake in the smokable fun...


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Ever hear of #UberUNICORN?
> *In Search of Uber's Unicorn*
> 
> 
> View attachment 21192


Umm you know that was sarcasm right?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> No sir, 500-700 a week for driving 25-30 hours isn't bad. To put it I perspective I just came back from a 6 month backpacking trip around the world (around the world ticket with delta) and that cost me about 13k total with about 2k on a credit card. Yes I ran out of money in Amsterdam and wasn't about to not partake in the smokable fun...


So you're playing the ********* game and taking on huge risks with a shady company to pay off $2k debt incurred from getting high in Amsterdam.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Yes, they do get over $100K per year but they have to deal with New York City, Taxi Limo Commission, inspections, fees + real Commercial Insurance $8,500 to $14,000 per year, moving violations, street cameras everywhere, crazy signs "No turn right or left from 7 AM to 8 AM", Buses lane only, double and triple park truck deliveries, crazy people crossing in front of your car all the time. You don't have time to read every street sign due to traffic congestion and others. There is great chance of accidents and damage to your car due to street conditions. Drivers get tickets from NYC and TLC all the time. Max speed 25 MPH or Ticket, cameras are sending tickets all the time. So many non senses. It would drive any one crazy. Many of those NYC drivers go to New Jersey in order to void the craziness of the city. When you total all the numbers together is about the same as any Uber driver earnings.


Oh I was totally kidding about the 100k part... I thought that was just a huge lie by uber.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> So you're playing the ********* game and taking on huge risks with a shady company to pay off $2k debt incurred from getting high in Amsterdam.


Kinda, and to pay off student loans and save a little for 2016 travel. I have a set goal of 16k, and plan on working only until April/May. I understand the increased risks of this, which is why my time here will be short and hopefully, sweet


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kaigor said:


> But the part j don't understand is why don't you just quit?


The negativity is sort of group therapy, a communal outlet for Drivers. The negativity exists because Drivers' overall Uber experience has become negative.

Many Drivers have quit. But still continue to be active forum members. And for those that continue to Drive, the Forum is an outlet.


kaigor said:


> I'm assuming you were a cabby at some point... Why not just go back to that?


I am a Cab Driver. I did UberTaxi till Oct 2014. I'd signed up for UberX in summer 2014, but never did a single ride, because Uber dropped the Chicago rate to $0.90/Mile, at that time the lowest in the US.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The negativity is sort of group therapy, a communal outlet for Drivers. The negativity exists because Drivers' overall Uber experience has become negative.
> 
> Many Drivers have quit. But still continue to be active forum members. And for those that continue to Drive, the Forum is an outlet.
> 
> I am a Cab Driver. I did UberTaxi till Oct 2014. I'd signed up for UberX in summer 2014, but never did a single ride, because Uber dropped the Chicago rate to $0.90/Mile, at that time the lowest in the US.


Gotchya, logical decision


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If the posts here are too negative, here's a clue....don't log on to this site.

Maybe you could create your own website and only allow positive posts under your total control and editing guidelines. 


I will point out again that those who feel the rates are unfair and continue to drive are the problem. Why would Uber pay you more when you have proven you'll be their slave for less?

I gripe all the time here, but I also quit being Uber's slave. I only take one ride per month to stay active, in the unrealistic dream that someday Uber will stop finding people who don't seem to mind being taken advantage of.

Don't like what you read here? Spend your time somewhere else.
You're tired of people whining about Uber? I'm tired of people whining about what they read on this site.

Your post is the definition of hypocrisy.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If the posts here are too negative, here's a clue....don't log on to this site.
> 
> Maybe you could create your own website and only allow positive posts under your total control and editing guidelines.
> 
> ...


I enjoy coming on here and getting some insight on this whole ubering thing. there are others like me that don't speak up but clearly feel the same way. They're sick of entitled whining drivers always complaining and being negative.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I enjoy coming on here and getting some insight on this whole ubering thing. there are others like me that don't speak up but clearly feel the same way. They're sick of entitled whining drivers always complaining and being negative.


Either you "enjoy coming on here and getting some insight on this whole Uberring thing" or you're "sick of the of the entitled whining drivers always complaining and being negative". 
It cannot be both.

It's been patiently explained to you, by umpteen members, why there is so much negativity. If you still don't get it then the problem lies with you*.*


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I enjoy coming on here and getting some insight on this whole ubering thing. there are others like me that don't speak up but clearly feel the same way. They're sick of entitled whining drivers always complaining and being negative.


It is good to get both side of the story.

Uber claims this is "Kool Aid Land".
But after tasting the Kool Aid, drivers realized the Kool Aid Land does not exist but on UBER cloud computing.

I hate to see drivers trying one way or another, using their brain to crack down how you can make money with UBER.
We are so smart, right? OK.

Any way, they BEST way out is to STOP driving or continue dreaming of making $2,000 per week.

Possible chances of surges. Surges??

With so many drivers, the chance of surge is so small that it is better to stay home than paying 43% of your hard earning money to UBER.

We do not want to be negative on anything but the facts are: Drivers are not making the money UBER advertised. Miss leading info. Yes.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Either you "enjoy coming on here and getting some insight on this whole Uberring thing" or you're "sick of the of the entitled whining drivers always complaining and being negative".
> It cannot be both.
> 
> It's been patiently explained to you, by umpteen members, why there is so much negativity. If you still don't get it then the problem lies with you*.*


Why can't it be both? That's how I legit feel.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

We do not want to be negative on anything but the facts are: Drivers are not making the money UBER advertised. Miss leading info. Yes.[/QUOTE]
Sorry but I don't feel bad for any driver that thought they were gonna make 6 figures or 90k like uber was advertising and are not. I've mentioned before that is more than some lawyers, doctors, financial investors amongst other jobs. Anything that seems too good to be true usually is, a little research and homework could've easily dispelled ubers lies


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This has become like watching a 5 year old screaming for attention.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This has become like watching a 5 year old screaming for attention.


This post is a top 10 thread at the moment!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This has become like watching a 5 year old screaming for attention.


8 pages & counting.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber and Lyft are the source of negativity. This is a forum to talk about them. It is unavoidable for the conversations here to lack constant complaints and "negativity", because of Uber and Lyfts greedy business model. So stop crying. If you're happy with being taken advantage of by these greedy companies, then log off and go drive those cheap pax till your wheels fall off (and they will, and you won't be able to afford to fix it).


Just reposting, needs to be said again, terrific post


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> This post is a top 10 thread at the moment!


And there you have it. That's the real goal here. We're fools for playing along.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> And there you have it. That's the real goal here. We're fools for playing along.


How pissed is everyone gonna be when they find out I don't even drive uber


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kaigor said:


> This post is a top 10 thread at the moment!


*pats head* gold star for you ⭐



kaigor said:


> How pissed is everyone gonna be when they find out I don't even drive uber


I think they know five year olds can't drive legally


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

I find it really sad that so many people comment and complain on here that don't even driver uber anymore. When I'm done I'm not going to be skimming these boards. I guess they have nothing better to do with their lives


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll focus on the positive. I think it would be a positive thing if uber loses that pending lawsuit in California. I think it's a positive thing that uber's getting it's head handed to them in those Asian countries like China, Siberia, etc. And so on and so forth. It's good to have a positive attitudes.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> I'll focus on the positive. I think it would be a positive thing if uber loses that pending lawsuit in California. I think it's a positive thing that uber's getting it's head handed to them in those Asian countries like China, Siberia, etc. And so on and so forth. It's good to have a positive attitudes.


I agree with you expept Siberia isn't a country 
I don't know enough about the lawsuit in California and the ramifications of either ruling so I can't comment. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but if they win and we are in fact employees, wouldn't that change the entire uber model? Like we wouldn't be able to pick and choose hours anymore would we? Would we have to work set hours? Ubers pricing would increase which as a PAX would suck... If it increased enough wouldn't there be less demand and drivers wouldn't be able to make as much? Wouldnt PAX go back to cabs?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Merry Christmas you filthy animals.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Merry xmas to all.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

There's not merry about your Christmas if Uber was your main income.


----------



## paulobaka (Nov 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Kinda, and to pay off student loans and save a little for 2016 travel. I have a set goal of 16k, and plan on working only until April/May. I understand the increased risks of this, which is why my time here will be short and hopefully, sweet


I über part time because I want to buy toys (cameras, more surfboards, etc.) without using our savings or dipping into credit, But I'm seriously reconsidering. Not because of the low pay, but the liability. Haven't driven in 3 weeks because the thought of being liable in an uber accident is terrifying. We could se our house because of my stupid driving hobby and materialism.

Yes a lot of the posts here are negative, but they made me think and reconsider. Insurance companies are shady; add uber to the mix and you have a complete cluster foq. I wouldn't want to take my chances. In november, while ubering w/pax I pulled over on La Cienega and nearly took out a motorcycle who was riding in the bike lane and my blind spot. A couple of other close calls have also swayed me. Before ubering I never had so many close calls but ubering has changed things. I'm having to drive in unfamiliar neighborhoods with an app spitting directions and a pax spitting contradicting directions. I'm out after new years. Too risky.

Kaigor if you were involved in an accident, and uber weaseled out of its liability because say.... there was marijuana in your system...and your attempt to pay off a little debt turned into a file for bankruptcy...
would you still think uber is a good company? My guess is that you would hate and complain on uber more than anyone on this forum. I would be the same way if this happened to me.

Corporations often escape liability through drug testing. For example construction companies deny family member death benefits when a worker dies on the job if there is weed in the system. Do you think uber would be more compassionate than a company that provides good benefits and livable wages to unionized ironworkers? I know this may be a far stretch but have you ever filed a significant insurance claim? It's not a reassuring process. These are claims without bringing evil uber into the mix.

I'm not so angry because Uber hasn't f0qed me over yet. So I guess thats my point, Kaigor you don't see the negativity because you haven't gotten foqed over but keep driving and it'll eventually happen.

I also want to thank negative posters for knocking some sense into me.

Also I've had a nice job for 16 years with full benefits and pension plan, but shit happens and I could be unemployed one day and driving uber full time (take me back?). So I really wouldn't want to judge anyone for driving full time, that would send bad karma my way.

My wife got a new car and gifted me a cube with 40k miles. My original thought was "Wtf do i want with a hello kitty car? Im going to uber that shit and sell it after it reaches 60k miles." I can write off all the miles and get into a lower tax bracket. I have nothing to loose. But through reading a lot of the negative posts here, I've come to realize it's not worth it, I have so much to loose. Did any of you hear about the pax who was kidnapped and uber treated the incident as an inefficient route?
http://laist.com/2014/10/14/uber_passenger_claims_driver_took_h.php

These guys are pure scum. They even ****ed over their beloved pax, she got kidnapped and they pretend nothing happened. There are hundreds of stories in the press where uber have conducted themselves as weaselly schwag bellied donkey foqers. Most of the positive stories are planted BS PR like the puppy deliveries. How many of you delivered any puppies for uber?

Would they come up to bat for me if I needed help? Foq no they wouldn't even help a female passenger who was kidnapped by a driver. They will anally rape your grandmother while pouring sugar into your gas tank. Sorry if thats a little graphic and also about the long post.

Merry X Mas and god damm you jet lag!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> There's not merry about your Christmas if Uber was your main income.


Lol give it a rest for one day. Merry Xmas to you and to all


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

paulobaka said:


> Kaigor if you were involved in an accident, and uber weaseled out of its liability because say.... there was marijuana in your system...and your attempt to pay off a little debt turned into a file for bankruptcy...
> would you still think uber is a good company? My guess is that you would hate and complain on uber more than anyone on this forum. I would be the same way if this happened to me.


I never ever said I thought uber was a good or ethical company. That's one thing me and the negative nancies in here have in common, we both agree that uber is shady as hell and is not a sustainable business long term based on their current practices. 
I have definitely thought about the risks of doing uber and getting into an accident with a PAX In my car is my biggest fear. I realize that one accident could negate all the hard work and money I've earned doing uber so far. Which is why I have an exit strategy, like I said before once I hit my monetary goal I'm out! That should happen in April so I pray that nothin happens from now til then. if April comes around and I reach my goal and nothing happens, then this will definitely be one of the best and smartest decisions I've made to make extra cash. I'm not ubering to make extra, sustainable money long term. I'm doing it for an immediate cash injection and then I'm done. If I wanted more money that was sustainable I'd go back and get my MBA and get a new job. I already took the GMAT so that'll happen within the next few years anyways


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I call this an uber shill!!! SHILL!!! LoL just kidding...


Well, people have the right to say whatever they want on the internet and if you don't like all these critics, you also have the right to stop logging in on up.net, problem solved! Yet you return, and that's your choice, so don't blame others for the choice you make...


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Lol give it a rest for one day. Merry Xmas to you and to all


No


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> No


Go drive a cab then. Complaining about ubers rates aren't gonna change them! Entitled whining people... I tell ya


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Kaigor, go to hell. You are so negative.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Kaigor, go to hell. You are so negative.


Did you not see me try a peace offering and said merry Xmas to that guy? He wanted to continue debating this so I will. I understand a lot of you full time folks are super Jelly that I have a good paying day job with benefits, 401k, and awesome travel perks. I know you all hate the fact that I've figured out how to utilize uber effectively and have a clear cut plan to make money and get out. I know you hate that I get 1.30/mile in my city, a rate where I can make good money... And you REALLY hate the fact that I'll be long gone before rates get slashed to an unprofitable amount. I know you don't like the fact that you're stuck in this full time and that uber has you by the balls, while I remain free and make more per hour doing this than some of you, and that I only uber so I can save money for extravagant int'l trips. Sorry but the truth hurts.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Igor. What peace? 
You must live in Uber planet.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Did you not see me try a peace offering and said merry Xmas to that guy? He wanted to continue debating this so I will. I understand a lot of you full time folks are super Jelly that I have a good paying day job with benefits, 401k, and awesome travel perks. I know you all hate the fact that I've figured out how to utilize uber effectively and have a clear cut plan to make money and get out. I know you hate that I get 1.30/mile in my city, a rate where I can make good money... And you REALLY hate the fact that I'll be long gone before rates get slashed to an unprofitable amount. I know you don't like the fact that you're stuck in this full time and that uber has you by the balls, while I remain free and make more per hour doing this than some of you, and that I only uber so I can save money for extravagant int'l trips. Sorry but the truth hurts.


Calm down man, when he said "NO" he actually said Merry Christmas to you too in a two letter NEGATIVE word lol


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Calm down man, when he said "NO" he actually said Merry Christmas to you too in a two letter NEGATIVE word lol


Merry Xmas to you and thank you for your service


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I wonder if the OP is pancreas' brother.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> I wonder if the OP is pancreas' brother.


Who dat


----------



## paulobaka (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey kaigor hope you pull it off. You're a braver person than i. I'm even having second thoughts bout new years eve.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

kaigor said:


> If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving.


Is it negativity at issue or do you fear people rocking the boat? That's to say rocking the very boat you are sitting in and enjoying for now. You are partnered with an industry that is able to thrive due to its ability to be disruptive. As a participant, you are not immune from disruption, it is in fact a truly volatile industry.

The whole "If you can't make money walk away" argument only goes so far.

Negativity is a loaded word, it implies a kind of nagging energy. That does need to change. Drivers are supposed to be independent contractors, yet they have virtually no say, many drivers comments on the forum are in reaction to some sort of decision made without their input. Negativity implies that people are complaining but not doing much constructive.

The suggestion to simply walk away is in fact an option and could be the best option for many. Can Kalanick be reformed? I have my doubts. THat said, there is much need for drivers to remain critical and aware of what is going on around them.

Kalanick himself will tell you he thrives on being disruptive, the business is built on it and many of his decisions are designed to hopefully prevent Uber from all forms of disruption.

Drivers are not immune to disruption, it has cost them dearly and will continue to do so. Look at Uber's first years operating ahead of municipal and state regulators. They did everything they could to thumb their nose at attempts at regulation. Now they are hellbent on lobby lawmakers into creating legislation which will serve their needs at the expense of TNC drivers everywhere.

Negativity can not be a means to an end that is true. However, that does not mean the boat doesn't need to be rocked, the disruptor disrupted a bit. It is a terraced reality within Uber determining who wins and who loses and to what degree. That is by design and it creates stability for Uber. Every town is doing juuuust a little bit better or a little worse. That you may be able to afford to cherry pick to the degree it is worth your minimal effort is fine. That does not mean you are immune to disruption which I believe could be what you fear more than negativity.

If it truly was negativity, as a satisfied Uber driver, all you would need to do is take your own advice, keep driving, but walk away from the forum itself, focus your energy elsewhere. I would assume the forum would be easier to turn away from than driving for money...... it just doesn't work that way does it?


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Ok I'm get tired of seeing all the whining about what drivers make.....here us what you should think about YOU agreed to take what you get...YOU actually accept the order ....YOU actually do the work noone is MAKING anyone do it that is the key everyone agreed to accept the "slave" wages when you started if you are not happy or feel like you are being cheated best advice is do not turn on app keep your car the way it is now....wait till your transporting passenger in bad or inclement weather and car goes into dutch because of ice or wet road then see how much it costs you to get car fixed and then see how much Uber is "worth it" other than that shut up and either drive and accept drivers rates as is or STOP DRIVING ........


If everyone had the limited thought process of a sheep then every industry out there would pay slave wages, no benefits, paid holidays etc... Because according to your limited thought process it's ok to do so and if you don't like it quit! Oh what a utopia it would be!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Ok I'm get tired of seeing all the whining about what drivers make.....here us what you should think about YOU agreed to take what you get...YOU actually accept the order ....YOU actually do the work noone is MAKING anyone do it that is the key everyone agreed to accept the "slave" wages when you started if you are not happy or feel like you are being cheated best advice is do not turn on app keep your car the way it is now....wait till your transporting passenger in bad or inclement weather and car goes into dutch because of ice or wet road then see how much it costs you to get car fixed and then see how much Uber is "worth it" other than that shut up and either drive and accept drivers rates as is or STOP DRIVING ........"

Well that theory of your is indeed a two-way street. If you're so tired of the so-called whining (as you claim) on this board, well STOP READING IT, and move on. There are lots of folks including myself, who have stopped ubering do to the rate cuts. We're just merely warning newcomers that it is indeed a volatile industry. Rates could be 1.85/mile then poof down to 1.10 without a moments notice.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> Rates could be 1.85/mile then poof down to 1.10 without a moments notice.


By now, you should know that newer people entering this game will never understand that. Some are under the impression that the $250 or so spare bucks they made that week is okay.

Some people think that giving a pax a ride around the corner for a slurpee, a spicy big bite and bag of flaming hot cheetos is perfectly fine. The items end up costing more than the fare.

It don't matter how many different ways you paint the picture, people still see it as the best gig ever.


----------



## Adav (Nov 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model.
> 
> **end rant**


Very true if u don't like Uber. Wendys is hiring. It works fine for me


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

F213 said:


> By now, you should know that newer people entering this game will never understand that. Some are under the impression that the $250 or so spare bucks they made that week is okay.
> 
> Some people think that giving a pax a ride around the corner for a slurpee, a spicy big bite and bag of flaming hot cheetos is perfectly fine. The items end up costing more than the fare.
> 
> It don't matter how many different ways you paint the picture, people still see it as the best gig ever.


No onow painting this as the best gig ever, but some of us have found ways to make this work and make money. Obviously a lot depends on the rate in our city but we recognize this for what it is. An east, flexible way to make some decent extra cash on the side that doesn't require us with a full time job to commit to second job with rigid hours.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

kaigor said:


> No onow painting this as the best gig ever, but some of us have found ways to make this work and make money. Obviously a lot depends on the rate in our city but we recognize this for what it is. An east, flexible way to make some decent extra cash on the side that doesn't require us with a full time job to commit to second job with rigid hours.


Exactly, the days I drive, I have fun. I have made great friends with passengers, those friends make me want to quit my real job with how well they take care of me. Put it this way, first week of Jan, I got it booked with people arriving and departing at LAX.

Sure uber can deactivate me, but I have my normal job and friends to make up for those short fat rides I get.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"It don't matter how many different ways you paint the picture, people still see it as the best gig ever."

Best gig ever eh. Not when rates drop below a $1/mile. The uberites just don't "get it". It's people like that that feed in to uber's predatory practices. If only DriverJ was still on this site. He could give these "Randy Shears" wanna-bes, a reality check.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model.
> 
> **end rant**


How cute, somebody who just popped their uber cherry and they think they and uber will be together forever, happily ever after.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The ride share industry is known as *"VULTURE CAPITALISM"* for good reasons.

Ignorant drivers are who the vultures prey on. Any common halfwit will realize in about an hour or 2 that churning 3 min. fares an hour for $7.20 an hour before costs is a waste of life. Notch that down to 2 fares an hour for $4.80 before costs. Most sane people understand quite quickly that this kind of gig is going nowhere.

It is an option to turn off the app. Those who don't are simply ignorant and working for essentially nothin. That's who's left driving.




  






I don't care how "low" a driver thinks their costs are. $7.20 an hour with the driver providing the car and the fuel and the other costs and real risks associated with driving really are just wasting their time pretending they are actually coming out on this deal with anything but a hand full of kaka.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

I have nuts said:


> How cute, somebody who just popped their uber cherry and they think they and uber will be together forever, happily ever after.


No sir, my relationship has a 6 months max until I make 16k. Then I'm done. I know exactly what the risks are of uber and how shitty it can be. Which is why I'm here to make my money and GTFO


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes GTFO stands for "Great time for opportunity". I'm sure that's how the zods will interpret it.

And then on a more positive note, scrubbers insight comment is "spot on".

"The ride share industry is known as *"VULTURE CAPITALISM"* for good reasons.

Ignorant drivers are who the vultures prey on. Any common halfwit will realize in about an hour or 2 that churning 3 min. fares an hour for $7.20 an hour before costs is a waste of life. Notch that down to 2 fares an hour for $4.80 before costs. Most sane people understand quite quickly that this kind of gig is going nowhere.

It is an option to turn off the app. Those who don't are simply ignorant and working for essentially nothin. That's who's left driving.

I don't care how "low" a driver thinks their costs are. $7.20 an hour with the driver providing the car and the fuel and the other costs and real risks associated with driving really are just wasting their time pretending they are actually coming out on this deal with anything but a hand full of kaka."


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> And then on a more positive note, scrubbers insight comment is "spot on".


Positive. heh heh. Thanks. As RealityShark may rightfully observe, Uber reality bites.

I've relegated myself to hit and run engagements with both platforms i.e. try to drive when it might actually pay to do so.

This is usually done in "sampler" runs. 2-3 hours. See what the hourly run rate avg. is. If it pays, stay. If not, do something else OR do something else anyway if something else pays better.

Without sticking fiercely to long 2 way runs, which is difficult to achieve, it's pretty much impossible to justify this gig financially. Driving entitled pax from their tech yob to their condo or from one bar to another in 3 mile round trip paid/unpaid mile circles without surge ain't it.

But some might enjoy that for an hour or 2 before they get the reality bites picture.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Driving entitled pax from their tech yob to their condo or from one bar to another in 3 mile round trip paid/unpaid mile circles without surge ain't it.


You're offering a service and somebody is paying for that service. Why do you resent them for it?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Another uberite under "Randy Shears" spell.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You're offering a service and somebody is paying for that service. Why do you resent them for it?


I'm going out on a limb but I don't think the drivers actually resent the passenger as much as they do the Uber overlords with the exception that the entitled pricks don't tip! Doesn't it eat away at you when some rider tells you how awesome he is how he has arrived and so few could reach his status and he can't even their you a couple bucks? Please correct me if I'm wrong I'll gladly eat my humble pie as long as it's warm with some cool whip on top!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You're offering a service and somebody is paying for that service. Why do you resent them for it?


Cuz uber drivers see all PAX as entitled whining babies.... Yet we have full time drivers complaining that they're not making 90k+ driving.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You're offering a service and somebody is paying for that service. Why do you resent them for it?


Who said I resent them? I actually enjoy the pax for the most part. It's the pay that sucks if you pay attention to the posts.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

75drive said:


> Doesn't it eat away at you when some rider tells you how awesome he is how he has arrived and so few could reach his status and he can't even their you a couple bucks?


I've never had a rider tell me anything like that. I've had a few rotten riders. I had a horrible one last night. But most of them are very nice.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Who said I resent them? I actually enjoy the pax for the most part. It's the pay that sucks if you pay attention to the posts.


You called the pax "entitled." I must have misunderstood that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Who can blame the pax for taking a net $2.40 fare to the driver? Hell we all like a good deal ourselves. When I say "entitled" that is directed to the fallacy that the fare is sufficient for the drivers. I have far less issue with the min. fare arrangement to drivers on the Lyft platform as it is much much higher and there are still many sensible pax who'll top it with a tip, thereby making it marginally justifiable from the drivers perspective.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I do pay attention. You called the pax "entitled." How is that relevant to the fare?


They are entitled to a "crap net to driver" pay setup on the Uber platform.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I'll agree with you that uber is a terrible company and they do in fact break many laws every day. But I still don't understand why people don't just quit instead of spending all he time and effort complaining. Look at it this way, if at your day job you weren't happy with your pay you'd probably talk to your boss about it. If he declines, are you going to keep badgering him and protest and strike? Or would you say screw this and start looking for a new job?


EVERYBODY COMPLAINS ABOUT WORK AT ALL JOBS. SO JUST STOP.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KekeLo said:


> EVERYBODY COMPLAINS ABOUT WORK AT ALL JOBS. SO JUST STOP.


It's the American way to b itch about pay! How do those executives at the top get theirs? They B ITCH to get more. And they b itch us the other direction to get THEIRS.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> EVERYBODY COMPLAINS ABOUT WORK AT ALL JOBS. SO JUST STOP.


You posting in all caps has truly gotten thru to me and have made me completely change my mind about the complainers, complain on! Things will change eventually and you'll start making 80-90k soon enough!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's the American way to b itch about pay! How do those executives at the top get theirs? They B ITCH to get more. And they b itch us the other direction to get THEIRS.


Could it be that they constantly *****ed until they made their way to the top or could it be thru hard work, networking, and making overall smart career decisions?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Could it be that they constantly *****ed until they made their way to the top or could it be thru hard work, networking, and making overall smart career decisions?


We all know they screw their way to the top.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber left a mine field of destroyed cabbies and cab companies in their wake, busting up just about every bit of theoretical livery and insurance law in place to do so. 

Call it what you will. They b itch slapped the industries in typical break the law and buy your way out of it later style. More drivers on the street means less disruptive unemployed to go after the politicians too. I wonder if the politicians got a $2.40 max donation to their causes? 

Let's just face the fact that drivers got gamed. If a driver started with them to where they are now, they will quite logically be a little dismayed by it. Just like my subcontractors were when illegal immigrants came to do their jobs for 1/3 of what they were getting prior, because the illegals could do it, er, ah, illegally, through the independent contractor laws that did the same thing that is happening with ride share.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> You posting in all caps has truly gotten thru to me and have made me completely change my mind about the complainers, complain on! Things will change eventually and you'll start making 80-90k soon enough!


Kaigor, I'm giving Uber up as it's not worth it, but everyone complains about their jobs. People who work for all kinds of companies complaine about their jobs, but do they leave, no. I'm sorry, for the caps.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> You posting in all caps has truly gotten thru to me and have made me completely change my mind about the complainers, complain on! Things will change eventually and you'll start making 80-90k soon enough!





kaigor said:


> You posting in all caps has truly gotten thru to me and have made me completely change my mind about the complainers, complain on! Things will change eventually and you'll start making 80-90k soon enough!


I start my last class in the master's program in January, so trust me dude, I'm not thinking about Uber or Lyft.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Kaigor, I'm giving Uber up as it's not worth it, but everyone complains about their jobs. People who work for all kinds of companies complaine about their jobs, but do they leave, no. I'm sorry, for the caps.


People complain yes, but after so much complaining and nothing changes, they do the sensible thing and quit and find a new job that pays higher. Some of the people here don't do that... They just keep on driving uber like a drone. Good for you for taking the logical way out.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've never had a rider tell me anything like that. I've had a few rotten riders. I had a horrible one last night. But most of them are very nice.


Don't get me wrong the majority of my riders are very nice! I guess the bad ones always stand out and certainly make for the best stories!


----------



## Pale Driver (Feb 24, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Thanks; this is what I'm talking about all the time
> Uber partner is a great opportunity for all of us to do a great supplementary income in our spare time in this platform with state of the art disruptive technology
> Unfortunately some people don't get it
> Lmao


You are so gullible


----------



## Pale Driver (Feb 24, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Comrades? No no sir, you're sadly mistaken. You guys (fellow drivers) are not my comrades. You're my competition, and while I wish you luck on your business, I'd also like to see you fall on your ass and fail. More money for me. That's business yo


Idiot


----------



## Pale Driver (Feb 24, 2015)

kaigor said:


> you really think uber would let it get to that point? A more realistic scenario is all my competitors quit driving and I end up making more money. I quit in about 4 months after I've reached my goal and don't look back. Besides, if enough people quit cuz they aren't making money and there's a driver shortage, uber would raise the rates to retain drivers. Another win for me.


Are you serious.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Pale Driver said:


> You are so gullible


Oh yea; I'm a very inocent and credulous guy
LRmao


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber left a mine field of destroyed cabbies and cab companies in their wake, busting up just about every bit of theoretical livery and insurance law in place to do so.
> 
> Call it what you will. They b itch slapped the industries in typical break the law and buy your way out of it later style. More drivers on the street means less disruptive unemployed to go after the politicians too. I wonder if the politicians got a $2.40 max donation to their causes?
> 
> Let's just face the fact that drivers got gamed. If a driver started with them to where they are now, they will quite logically be a little dismayed by it. Just like my subcontractors were when illegal immigrants came to do their jobs for 1/3 of what they were getting prior, because the illegals could do it, er, ah, illegally, through the independent contractor laws that did the same thing that is happening with ride share.


Yes illegals ( myself ) stole the driving jobs 
Later those jobs were " stolen " back LOL ironic


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Yes illegals ( myself ) stole the driving jobs
> Later those jobs were " stolen " back LOL ironic


I believe the polite term is "competition." But, yeah, it's similar to theft for sure.

Gotta cut out the middle men every way possible to enhance the take. Uber cut out the cab companies and left the drivers with the bills. Kind of like when a restaurant owner can't pay his employees withholding, then sells the biz to the employees, which they subsequently lose.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I believe the polite term is "competition." But, yeah, it's similar to theft for sure.
> 
> Gotta cut out the middle men every way possible to enhance the take. Uber cut out the cab companies and left the drivers with the bills. Kind of like when a restaurant owner can't pay his employees withholding, then sells the biz to the employees, which they subsequently lose.


Competition implies rules

These guys call it disruption for a reason


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Competition implies rules
> 
> These guys call it disruption for a reason


Well, you know what they say. *Rulz are for slaves. *


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm dying to see were this disruption thing goes .


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Pale Driver said:


> Are you serious.


Nice input pale driver.... I still don't know wtf you're trying to say


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm dying to see were this disruption thing goes .


It's already 1/2 gone to people who can barely speak english driving 15 year old beaters with 300K miles. And a constant rotation of wannabe's that last a month or 2 before they figure out the math sucks. Eventually the winna's are the priors. Hey, just like a cab, only a lot lot worse vehicle. go figure.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's already 1/2 gone to people who can barely speak english driving 15 year old beaters with 300K miles. And a constant rotation of wannabe's that last a month or 2 before they figure out the math sucks. Eventually the winna's are the priors. Hey, just like a cab, only a lot lot worse vehicle. go figure.


Yep
The disruption escaped its cage


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Yep
> The disruption escaped its cage


Should make interesting recordings between India CSR's and drivers who can't speak the language.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Picture minions speaking garbledegook.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's already 1/2 gone to people who can barely speak english driving 15 year old beaters with 300K miles. And a constant rotation of wannabe's that last a month or 2 before they figure out the math sucks. Eventually the winna's are the priors. Hey, just like a cab, only a lot lot worse vehicle. go figure.


Ubers image and quality have definitely gone down. I sincerely feel bad for people who are stuck on this long term. Get out before the ship sinks completely


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Ubers image and quality have definitely gone down. I sincerely feel bad for people who are stuck on this long term. Get out before the ship sinks completely


I feel sorry for the poor folk who leased out vehicles to Uber for 85 cents a mile. That's gonna be a tough run for them. I'm thinking that all the drivers who tied into those leases when rates were 30-40% higher are pretty pissed off by now. Probably delivering pizza in the prius to make the lease payments.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

When you deal with people who are not generally happy or even content with living, you're only going to get negativity.

The negativity is not coming from Hoover, it's coming from the person. I know a lot of people don't understand this, but you don't make me mad I make myself mad. You make yourself a nervous wreck.

Don't get me wrong I like complaining it provides a little balance and an outlet for energy.

You didn't choose to feel this way. You didn't use to work for uber. These things were done as part of your internal unconscious subconscious survival.

I told you you wouldn't understand but you can look it up.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Ubers image and quality have definitely gone down. I sincerely feel bad for people who are stuck on this long term. Get out before the ship sinks completely


We are known by the company we keep. That's why I never told anyone I knew that I was Ubering. Avoiding the shame.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

William1964 said:


> When you deal with people who are not generally happy or even content with living, you're only going to get negativity.


Nah. It's pretty much just about the math.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I remember a member on this site a while back named Rich Brundelle used Santander. Months later he was on here crying about how he could no longer afford the payments. I'm not sure what happened since then.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Nah. It's pretty much just about the math.


I don't disagree with you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> I remember a member on this site a while back named Rich Brundelle used Santander. Months later he was on here crying about how he could no longer afford the payments. I'm not sure what happened since then.


I like Rich a lot. He was always honest. Even if he got stuck with a high end ride. He probably relocated to Seattle, the last high end bastion of UberX fares. I'm pretty sure he could have dumped his vehicle for a small loss if he wanted to.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm concerned that hanging out with a lot of people who can't speak english very well that the DHS might start watching me.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

William1964 said:


> When you deal with people who are not generally happy or even content with living, you're only going to get negativity.
> 
> The negativity is not coming from Hoover, it's coming from the person. I know a lot of people don't understand this, but you don't make me mad I make myself mad. You make yourself a nervous wreck.
> 
> ...


Dude.... What? Whatever you're smoking let me get some


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I like Rich a lot. He was always honest. Even if he got stuck with a high end ride. He probably relocated to Seattle, the last high end bastion of UberX fares. I'm pretty sure he could have dumped his vehicle for a small loss if he wanted to.


"relocating" to drive uber?? Wow sucks if that's your life lol


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> "relocating" to drive uber?? Wow sucks if that's your life lol


Them lease payments come with real obligations of repayment with real money I hear.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Glad I didn't relo to Vegas to drive Uber.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Them lease payments come with real obligations of repayment with real money I hear.


So go find a new job? Oh don't have any other options and you're not retired or desirables? LOL sucks to suck at life!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> So go find a new job? Oh don't have any other options and you're not retired or desirables? LOL sucks to suck at life!


Well, no matter how hard ya suck the Uber Koolaid straw only so much is going to come out the other end at 93 cents a paid mile, huh?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well, no matter how hard ya suck the Uber Koolaid straw only so much is going to come out the other end at 93 cents a paid mile, huh?


Screw that, I'd quit at under a dollar a mile. Pizza delivery would be a better option.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Screw that, I'd quit at under a dollar a mile. Pizza delivery would be a better option.


I'm sorry. For Chicago I should have said 90 cents.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm sorry. For Chicago I should have said 90 cents.


Ahh but that's the kicker, I don't actually drive in Chicago. I drive in a city that's 1.30/mile


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Ahh but that's the kicker, I don't actually drive in Chicago. I drive in a city that's 1.30/mile


Well hell, no wonder yer so damn giddy!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well hell, no wonder yer so damn giddy!


Haha yea no way I'd put up with uber at some of these atrociously low rates


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Haha yea no way I'd put up with uber at some of these atrociously low rates


What city is that again? I might have to relo.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> What city is that again? I might have to relo.


Minneapolis, don't come here tho it's too damn cold. Plus by the time you come they'll probably have already slashed rates


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Minneapolis, don't come here tho it's too damn cold. Plus by the time you come they'll probably have already slashed rates


Yeah, hazardous duty pay for sure. I grew up dere btw donchaknow, so as familiar as I wanna be. Nicollet and Lake St. area.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, hazardous duty pay for sure. I grew up dere btw donchaknow, so as familiar as I wanna be. Nicollet and Lake St. area.


I live in uptown so right next to there. It's def more dangerous driving in the winter so I've been trying to drive less... Definitely don't drive when it snows even tho that's when it surges. Not worth it... I can drive as carefully as I can but all it takes is some idiot to rear end me when I have a pax in the car for this to all go wrong


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I live in uptown so right next to there. It's def more dangerous driving in the winter so I've been trying to drive less... Definitely don't drive when it snows even tho that's when it surges. Not worth it... I can drive as carefully as I can but all it takes is some idiot to rear end me when I have a pax in the car for this to all go wrong


No doubt those conditions are far more dangerous, and exciting. When it snows heavy in Minn. that's the call of the wild to get behind the wheel ain't it?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

talking about the neurological system. We all have one that's how we function. wasn't for that little neurological spark we have no control over we couldn't even breathe.

You can trace every decision you've made back to being controlled by an external force. Let's start with a job. You don't have to get a job but you have to pay the bills there for you get a job. Where was your choice in that.

The law is one of those forces that keep a lot of people from breaking it. The punishment is enough to keep some people from breaking the law.

Sorry I didn't know you were democratic


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

All newer drivers like to defend Uber and point out the negativity on this forum then after a few months when you start getting less pings (for various reasons) you'll wake up and realize youre not making enough money and your poor tired car will be giving you hints that this whole goddamn thing was a huge joke and everyone will be laughing except for you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

its the difference between a whole or diced pickle


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> All newer drivers like to defend Uber and point out the negativity on this forum then after a few months when you start getting less pings (for various reasons) you'll wake up and realize youre not making enough money and your poor tired car will be giving you hints that this whole goddamn thing was a huge joke and everyone will be laughing except for you.


Oh secotime, what you say may be true. But irrelevant to me as I'll be done with this whole endeavor by April or so. Of course you're not making enough money... You're doing a low skilled job with a shitty "employer" in uber that keeps dictating when they can reduce your earnings (rates)


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> No doubt those conditions are far more dangerous, and exciting. When it snows heavy in Minn. that's the call of the wild to get behind the wheel ain't it?


It's a call alright... The call of uber trying to get me to take on extra risks for nothing. Sure a few surge rides, but what's an extra 30-50 bucks a day compared to the cost of fixing your car after an accident? No thanks. When it rains however... That's the sweet spot!


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ahh but that's the kicker, I don't actually drive in Chicago. I drive in a city that's 1.30/mile


Why're you listed in Chicago?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Why're you listed in Chicago?


Cuz I like to talk shit


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Some people actually give a shit. They take pride in their vehicle and the service they provide. They care about ubers customers. They care about their comfort, time, safety , efficient travel, yadda yadda and on and on. Then they realize that they are not making nearly enough compared to a taxi and it seems unfair. These same people like being a part of Uber and don't want to become a taxi driver and they find the gig to be fun(at times) and they enjoy being a part of the Uber phenomenon.

What they dont like is the bullshit independant contractor label while Uber dicatates all facets of the model. That doesn't mean they want to be an employee but Uber gives you what it gives you and that's it.. Uber can't even attempt to make a drivers qaulity of life any better by adding a simple tip feature to the app. Then in the same breath Uber recommends you give out water and gum to preserve your rating and Have chargers and aux cords so the pax can have control over your cabin environment .. The list goes on and on..

What the Uber X drivers want is a goddamn little bit more! And if they want to come here and complain then who the hell are you mister "stop whining, I'm only doing this for a few weeks " there are drivers here that have been with Uber for years. There are drivers that have brought passion and dedication but have been swept under the rug due to a bullshit rating system ..

Anyways.. I can go on and on and yea there is negativity and its well deserved to be expressed. I've done it plenty. I've never done it in front of a pax and that's why this site is great because you can vent to other people that can relate and its nice to be able to blow some steam whenever you want.

If you don't have anything negative to say about ubers system then you either haven't been driving long enough or youre in a fantastic area...

The majority of drivers are in over saturated markets with very few if any surges and ridiculously low rates.

Some signed up on select because its $2 a mile then they started driving and only get X pings and maybe a select ping once a week.. Suckered in.

IMO nearly 99% of the negativity is truth


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Cuz I like to talk shit


So most of what you say holds no credibility?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> So most of what you say holds no credibility?


I mean what I say is my own opinion. I don't just post to troll, but I what I say tends to rub some people the wrong way, especially the entitled people here complaining that they're not making 70,80, or 90k+ doing an entry level low skilled job. I'm just calling it like I see it, I'm not a full time driver and am just passing thru Uberville. I'm offering you a perspective that is half from the PAX side of things, and half from a part time driver that's figured out how to make money doing this


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I mean what I say is my own opinion. I don't just post to troll, but I what I say tends to rub some people the wrong way, especially the entitled people here complaining that they're not making 70,80, or 90k+ doing an entry level low skilled job. I'm just calling it like I see it, I'm not a full time driver and am just passing thru Uberville. I'm offering you a perspective that is half from the PAX side of things, and half from a part time driver that's figured out how to make money doing this


You sound like a pretentious dim-witted nut sack.

You really should read more and post less.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I mean what I say is my own opinion. I don't just post to troll, but I what I say tends to rub some people the wrong way, especially the entitled people here complaining I'm just calling it like I see it, I'm not a full time driver and am just passing thru Uberville. I'm offering you a perspective that is half from the PAX side of things, and half from a part time driver that's figured out how to make money doing this


That's a lot of "I's" buddy, you know that's a very weak perspective, because you're not the only perspective. I think that is a bit more self-entitled... Seriously here though, can you elaborate more on how to make big money in LA?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Some people actually give a shit. They take pride in their vehicle and the service they provide. They care about ubers customers. They care about their comfort, time, safety , efficient travel, yadda yadda and on and on. Then they realize that they are not making nearly enough compared to a taxi and it seems unfair. These same people like being a part of Uber and don't want to become a taxi driver and they find the gig to be fun(at times) and they enjoy being a part of the Uber phenomenon.
> 
> What they dont like is the bullshit independant contractor label while Uber dicatates all facets of the model. That doesn't mean they want to be an employee but Uber gives you what it gives you and that's it.. Uber can't even attempt to make a drivers qaulity of life any better by adding a simple tip feature to the app. Then in the same breath Uber recommends you give out water and gum to preserve your rating and Have chargers and aux cords so the pax can have control over your cabin environment .. The list goes on and on..
> 
> ...


I make money with uber partly because of the decent rates in my city, but I definetly have lots of negative things to say about uber as a business. That's not what I'm debating. From the looks of the replies here very little people truly enjoy being part of the uber phenomenon. Let's be real, everyone is here to make money, not be a part of an exciting new business venture. You Say you want a little bit more, what about uber and their shitty company makes you think they'll give you more?? Methinks they don't give a damn about you and will replace you in a heartbeat. These whiners sound like the fast food workers asking for 15 bucks an hour. That's not how fast food works
And that's not how uber, the shitty, convenient ride service version of fast food. The only way you'll get a rate increase is if everyone in your city refused to drive which will never happen.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> You sound like a pretentious dim-witted nut sack.
> 
> You really should read more and post less.


Ohh I'm just getting started. Pretentious, perhaps. Dim-witted? Well who's the one driving Uber full time and not making any
Money and who's got a full time lucrative career with full benefits and opportunity to grow and does uber on the side cherry picking the most profitable hours to work to fund world travels? I'll give u a hint, I'm going to Peru this spring


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> That's a lot of "I's" buddy, you know that's a very weak perspective, because you're not the only perspective. I think that is a bit more self-entitled... Seriously here though, can you elaborate more on how to make big money in LA?


what are the rates in LA? If they're below a dollar a mile you can't with uber. There was another guy posting on this thread earlier talking about how he makes close to 90k a year doing his own business as a true IC driver. I suggest following in his footsteps of driving is your only option


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I make money with uber partly because of the decent rates in my city, but I definetly have lots of negative things to say about uber as a business. That's not what I'm debating. From the looks of the replies here very little people truly enjoy being part of the uber phenomenon. Let's be real, everyone is here to make money, not be a part of an exciting new business venture. You Say you want a little bit more, what about uber and their shitty company makes you think they'll give you more?? Methinks they don't give a damn about you and will replace you in a heartbeat. These whiners sound like the fast food workers asking for 15 bucks an hour. That's not how fast food works
> And that's not how uber, the shitty, convenient ride service version of fast food. The only way you'll get a rate increase is if everyone in your city refused to drive which will never happen.


Wow bro you're pretty simple aren't ya?

Those fast food workers are people that live in areas that have a high cost of living yet the public still wants them to be there at 3am to fill that bag with tacos. I don't think thats crying .. They are fighting for more. You think that's shameful? It sure as hell wont be if they get it.

If you've ever worked in fast food you'd know its a very exhausting. Imagine having to work at 2 fast food joints just to pay rent.

Please don't answer that I am running away from this thread.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ohh I'm just getting started. Pretentious, perhaps. Dim-witted? Well who's the one driving Uber full time and not making any
> Money and who's got a full time lucrative career with full benefits and opportunity to grow and does uber on the side cherry picking the most profitable hours to work to fund world travels? I'll give u a hint, I'm going to Peru this spring


I think people on another forum would care about what you have to say more, unfortunately. The truth is, there are more than a few successful people on this forum and more than a handful of brilliant people as well. Sure not everyone is going to earn big bucks, but do you thrive on that? I thought forums were more of a support system. Anyways, it would be hard for me to probably make you care one bit, because you're truly lost in your own fantasy world. That's pretty clear lol, but hey man enjoy Peru. You enjoy your vacation that way, and others will do it in their way


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ohh I'm just getting started. Pretentious, perhaps. Dim-witted? Well who's the one driving Uber full time and not making any
> Money and who's got a full time lucrative career with full benefits and opportunity to grow and does uber on the side cherry picking the most profitable hours to work to fund world travels? I'll give u a hint, I'm going to Peru this spring


Still pretentious and silly.

Ok I'm running now cya


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> what are the rates in LA? If they're below a dollar a mile you can't with uber. There was another guy posting on this thread earlier talking about how he makes close to 90k a year doing his own business as a true IC driver. I suggest following in his footsteps of driving is your only option


You think so? Dunno man, your just talking sh*t like you said  90k a year is pretty comfy, want me to show you some ways to make extra money Kaigor? It's called Merchant flipping.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

The kaiiser seems to be obsessed with the word "entitled". Yes any drivers that demand more then slave wages are "entitled" according to our kaaiser. I don't think the average drivers feels "entitled" to make 70-90k/yr, but that's what uber advertises. I feel self-entitled to say that entitlement is not always a bad thing. It's just the negative spin our deloved kaiiser puts on it.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Kaigor seems actually the most concerned with MONEY, maybe he actually makes none...


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Kaigor seems actually the most concerned with MONEY, maybe he actually makes none...


Isn't that why we all do this? To make money? I def ain't here to make friends or lucrative networking connections for my career/real job LOL


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> The kaiiser seems to be obsessed with the word "entitled". Yes any drivers that demand more then slave wages are "entitled" according to our kaaiser. I don't think the average drivers feels "entitled" to make 70-90k/yr, but that's what uber advertises. I feel self-entitled to say that entitlement is not always a bad thing. It's just the negative spin our deloved kaiiser puts on it.


Ok I'll play ball, what do you think an uber driver should make? I would say right around how much a taxi driver makes, no more. Now you go


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Isn't that why we all do this? To make money? I def ain't here to make friends or lucrative networking connections for my career/real job LOL


Actually, some people do this for why you don't. I'm sure you have a difficult time making friends, are you sure you weren't already deactivated?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ok I'll play ball,


Don't break a leg DUNKING BRO!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Oh GREAT KAIHOR what is the answer?


If I could solve one of the biggest economic dilemmas in our lifetimes I probably wouldn't need to drive uber for travel money lol. I think people should get compensated fairly for their work. If you increase a fast food workers wages to 15 bucks an hour you better increase all other jobs that are of that tier or higher to adjust for the increase.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> If I could solve one of the biggest economic dilemmas in our lifetimes I probably wouldn't need to drive uber for travel money lol. I think people should get compensated fairly for their work. If you increase a fast food workers wages to 15 bucks an hour you better increase all other jobs that are of that tier or higher to adjust for the increase.


You speak like you know it all though, common man tone it down, you're getting the people of America some actual HOPE and CHANGE!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Actually, some people do this for why you don't. I'm sure you have a difficult time making friends, are you sure you weren't already deactivated?


Nope! I'm at a 4.88 rating and going strong. So why do you do this Melxjr? If you just do this as a hobby or to get out of the house then good for you, but you're kind of Ina different boat than most ppl


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Kaigor don't listen to these idiots. The same people that complain about entitled pax act pretty entitled themselves. Ill say it again, Uber is a low skilled job and pays as such. Min wage varies from city to city and is adjusted accordingly. Fast food workers in SF make a higher wage. A wage thats in line with their education and skill set. Strive to be a better person and get more skills. Don't whine and complain and beg for more.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Nope! I'm at a 4.88 rating and going strong. So why do you do this Melxjr? If you just do this as a hobby or to get out of the house then good for you, but you're kind of Ina different boat than most ppl


You know how much you pay attention? I never said that was about me. You only think things that come out of our mouths are about us, you have a serious disease my friend. To give you an answer though, I drive to make money, and expect nothing incredible out of it. I run a small business and do well between the two. Yah my boat is badass dude, Its more like a pirate ship YARGHH!


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Kaigor don't listen to these idiots. The same people that complain about entitled pax act pretty entitled themselves. Ill say it again, Uber is a low skilled job and pays as such. Min wage varies from city to city and is adjusted accordingly. Fast food workers in SF make a higher wage. A wage thats in line with their education and skill set. Strive to be a better person and get more skills. Don't whine and complain and beg for more.


I don't think a fastfood worker makes more than $100 at best a day. are you stupid?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Kaigor don't listen to these idiots. The same people that complain about entitled pax act pretty entitled themselves. Ill say it again, Uber is a low skilled job and pays as such. Min wage varies from city to city and is adjusted accordingly. Fast food workers in SF make a higher wage. A wage thats in line with their education and skill set. Strive to be a better person and get more skills. Don't whine and complain and beg for more.


They get me going tho! at least some of us get it. Anyways happy New Years and best of luck on our ubering endeavors


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

No, I'm not advocating $15 per hour across the board but in a place like New York City that $15 per is pretty similar to $8 almost everywhere else.

Uber isn't like the fast food industry as you say.. It's more like Walmart. Where as long as they can sell in high volume and appeal to the masses then its all good.. No matter how many other people (and its a lot) that they disrupt or put out of business.

Walmart has put more people out of business than anyone and that's what Uber is trying to do to the other TNCs

On the backs of the drivers

Imagine all these 5 year old or less Uber cars piling up in the scrap yard .. Uber is a cancer and I'm glad I'm no longer one of their pawns.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> You know how much you pay attention? I never said that was about me. You only think things that come out of our mouths are about us, you have a serious disease my friend. To give you an answer though, I drive to make money, and expect nothing incredible out of it. I run a small business and do well between the two. Yah my boat is badass dude, Its more like a pirate ship YARGHH!


Ok... When having a discussion with another person about something as intimate as personal finances... Yes I'd assume we're talking about each other. Others is it'd be a bit much to assume you know everyone else's motivations, struggles, and complaints right? It sounds like you're doing ok so good for you.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ok... When having a discussion with another person about something as intimate as personal finances... Yes I'd assume we're talking about each other. Others is it'd be a bit much to assume you know everyone else's motivations, struggles, and complaints right? It sounds like you're doing ok so good for you.


Don't be mad bro, It's okay you missed what I said or read it incorrectly. I said some people drive for why you don't, this is hardly a discussion about personal finances LOL, and that's the issue again dude you ASSUME as you just said, why don't you take a second, listen, and actually care. Don't be a faker broooo!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Mel is getting mad. 23 yrs old with whole life ahead and he stays here whining about Uber pay. Get ur life on track brah.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> No, I'm not advocating $15 per hour across the board but in a place like New York City that $15 per is pretty similar to $8 almost everywhere else.
> 
> Uber isn't like the fast food industry as you say.. It's more like Walmart. Where as long as they can sell in high volume and appeal to the masses then its all good.. No matter how many other people (and its a lot) that they disrupt or put out of business.
> 
> Walmart has put more people out of business than anyone and that's what Uber is trying to do to the other TNCs and guess who takes the hit?


Ok I for sure agree about wages in NY, that place is an a only in itself. Sure Walmart has put people out of business... But can you really fault Walmart for that? They're just doing business and growing and increasing market share. The mom and pop shops are swallowed up unfortunately but us Americans love our convenience and cheap items. Convenient and cheap... Kinda sounds like uber. Would you expect Walmart to say "hmmm you know what? We're not gonna open a store in Town X because we're gonna put these 2 small businesses out of town." Heck no! Walmart is also a company that has shady sides to it yet there are a lot of benefits it brings too like a massive amount of jobs... More than those boutique shops would create!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Don't be mad bro, It's okay you missed what I said or read it incorrectly. I said some people drive for why you don't, this is hardly a discussion about personal finances LOL, and that's the issue again dude you ASSUME as you just said, why don't you take a second, listen, and actually care. Don't be a faker broooo!


You're right I don't care about you, nothing fake about that!


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> You're right I don't care about you, nothing fake about that!


No Kaigor, you don't care about anyone. You're materialistic, egocentric, and lost. You remind me of that 5th grade bully 

I'm out enjoy Uber Kaihor MAKE TRAVIS PROUD!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Ok I'll play ball, what do you think an uber driver should make? I would say right around how much a taxi driver makes, no more. Now you go"

I don't know maybe 400-500k a year would be cool. It's obvious our deloved kaiiser loves using the f word in many different disguises. Most of the time in form of an acronym like gtfo or stfu or gfy. That's another word she's fixated on. She's a real sweetiepie.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

..the point I'm trying to make is Uber is paying below the regulated vehicle for hire or taxi rate that state law makers regulate .. It's the drivers that pay the price for Uber being competitive


.. A driver can only do one trip at a time but Uber gets a cut of all of it 24/7 365 days a year. Walmart buys in bulk and distributes but they don't pay their employees $3 an hour to keep prices low and a Walmart employee has $0 vehicle deppreciation while earning.

Driving 6-10 + hours a day with strangers in the car is not something any idiot can do day in and day out for a long period of time. To drive Uber x It's a high risk low reward gig. the compensation is well below even being remotely reasonable. To say being an uber driver is a skilless job may be partially true but it sure as hell takes skill and experience to be a good driver and to be good with the public.

There is more to driving and especially driving as a professional than just making the vehicle move forward.

There is plenty to be negative about and the most important one to me when I was on Uber X was why no goddamn tip option?

With a tip option at least there would be some sort of hope haha I mean it never surges around here so if I were still I a driver a tip option would def make me want to go out and kiss some ass..instead I just see 75/cents per mile = gfy


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

melxjr said:


> No Kaigor, you don't care about anyone. You're materialistic, egocentric, and lost. You remind me of that 5th grade bully
> 
> I'm out enjoy Uber Kaihor MAKE TRAVIS PROUD!


Meh, screw Travis and this unethically run company, I'm not arguing with u there. And thanks as an egocentric bully I love the extra attention you're giving me! 5*!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> ..the point I'm trying to make is Uber is paying below the regulated vehicle for hire or taxi rate that state law makers regulate .. It's the drivers that pay the price for Uber being competitive
> .. A driver can only do one trip at a time but Uber gets a cut of all of it 24/7 365 days a year. Walmart buys in bulk and distributes but they don't pay their employees $3 an hour to keep prices low


Ok let's step away from the Walmart example and focus on your first point, that uber is paying drivers less than market price for their services. Which means they're charging the PAX less than market price for rides. This is EXACTLY why people use uber! What would you expect of uber, to charge the same as cabs? Then what's the incentive for someone to use uber instead of a cab? And last time I checked and random weirdo can drive uber whereas taxi drivers are more carful screened, trained, and have to purchase a medallion... All reasons why they should be making more than your average asshole driving before and after their daily commute (that's me btw)


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

A cab in Orlando is $2.40 per mile + time

Orlando is 75/cents and all expenses are on the driver.

Why 75 cents? Why not $1.75 ?

Still cheaper, easier, faster, better (typically) than a cab.

Why charge less for something that people are accustomed to paying more for?

Because Uber owns no vehicles. They dont have any driver expenses. No car maintsnnace. And they get a % of EVERY trip all day everyday so they don't give a shit if it was 15¢ per mile they get a cut of a huge pie. HUGE !

75 cents is the rate they determined to be the lowest rate they could charge pax to keep drivers on the road. But now how long will it last?

That's like 18 cents on top of what the federal government says 1 mile costs a driver in deppreciation ..

That's outrageously pathetic 

Man I'm glad I don't Uber anymore ..I can feel the dignity returning to my soul lol what a shit gig..

One day I hope I see the downfall of this greedy lying company ..

Only reason I posted to this thread was I saw that ridiculous comment in my email notification and I couldn't help but say something but its just a reminder of how much I dispise Uber . usually I'm on the offensive when it comes to things but I can't stand seeing people say "oh the negativity " well yea there is/was a million goddamn reasons for it

Don't be a fool

Coldrider is just a pax he doesn't have the perspective of the common Uber driver whenever I see him like a post of someone im debating with it usually gives me the satisfaction I was looking for lol

Cya


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"One day I hope I see the downfall of this greedy lying company .."

It'll be sooner then you think. Uber's greed and arrogance will be their undoing.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> A cab in Orlando is $2.40 per mile + time
> 
> Orlando is 75/cents and all expenses are on the driver.
> 
> ...


All true - and worse yet Uber doesn't need to care about over-saturating the market with drivers. They don't care if you'll be lucky to get a single $5 fare an hour because they will still get their cut and as far as they are concerned, the less a PAX has to wait for an Uber the more likely they are to request one. Uber will happily sign up anyone who applies and passes the background check regardless of how saturated the market is because they ultimately expect people to burn out and quit and allow the market to self adjust.

As to why the fares are so ridiculously low - it's because they want to suck away as much business from cab companies and Lyft as possible. Unlike the drivers Uber makes a profit on every single ride and every ride they steal from the cab companies or Lyft is worth it. Both Uber and Lyft are in a race to the bottom in terms of fares and the drivers end up being exploited. It's not a particularly "fair" way to run the company as they could easily charge ~50% more and still undercut the cab companies and give drivers a fair rate. (And seriously stop with the "Safe Rider Fee" its absurd)


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> "One day I hope I see the downfall of this greedy lying company .."
> 
> It'll be sooner then you think. Uber's greed and arrogance will be their undoing.


Doubt it. When Uber does an IPO I'd be happy to invest. Uber is the future of transportation like Google was the future of search engines. The younger generation, and I say this as a 30 year old, isn't interested in calling a cab ever again. Uber is simpler and cheaper and it's not going anywhere.
First it will absolutely crush the cab companies and then it will turn Lyft into an even weaker rival before raising their rates and the cut they take of the fare leaving the drivers with as little as before - why not?

Ultimately none of that matters as anyone who is trying to make a living driving is going to get shafted by self driving vehicles in the upcoming decade or two...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Slon said:


> Doubt it. When Uber does an IPO I'd be happy to invest. Uber is the future of transportation like Google was the future of search engines. The younger generation, and I say this as a 30 year old, isn't interested in calling a cab ever again. Uber is simpler and cheaper and it's not going anywhere.
> First it will absolutely crush the cab companies and then it will turn Lyft into an even weaker rival before raising their rates and the cut they take of the fare leaving the drivers with as little as before - why not?
> 
> Ultimately none of that matters as anyone who is trying to make a living driving is going to get shafted by self driving vehicles in the upcoming decade or two...


I've heard this story over & over for over 1 year 
Has not happened yet ???

30 year olds don't have much to spend (cheapskates)
Disposable income is in hands of people that like to pay

Its been proven death after death of uber drivers seen here in this forum

My bet is you won't be around longer than me 
LMAO!!!!

Uber is becoming a contrast that's all

If you don't believe me go to the LAX lot 
There are a bunch of lyft drivers that look just like cab drivers ( not any of the lyft members of this forum of course)

At some point saving a few bucks becomes worthless

Example 99 cent cheese burger has not taken over the world

Other more expensive hamburger options are doing just fine LMAO!!!

Good luck report back later ......


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Please Stop Feeding the Troll!*


kaigor said:


> How pissed is everyone gonna be when they find out I don't even drive uber


*https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-much-negativity.50852/page-8#post-686121*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Cuz I like to talk shit


It's the language of affection and care in the upper midwest.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's the language of affection and care in the upper midwest.


Hey better than that passive aggressive crap people pull. So annoying


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

I can tell you I won't be driving in snow or rain at Uber's current payouts that's for sure! Not worth the risk! I think Uber is okay to do 32-37 hrs a week, if you drive full time, you are A. not too bright, and B. dying to get out of the house!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Sean76 said:


> I can tell you I won't be driving in snow or rain at Uber's current payouts that's for sure! Not worth the risk! I think Uber is okay to do 32-37 hrs a week, if you drive full time, you are A. not too bright, and B. dying to get . out of the house!


Agreed! Snow is def a no go for me. I'll drive in rain but not a storm. Just enough rain where PAX don't wanna walk or wait for a bust so t surges... But not too much where it becomes hazardous. Agree 100% on the full time ubering comment


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The way I see it Uber will be the AOL of the TNCs 

Or at least that's what I hope of them.

Someone should come in and blow Uber out of the water and make them obsolete


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Please notifie me when uber wins this game 
Actually I'll know , I'll be out of business 
I'm waiting zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Sorry which theory are you referring to? Your post was really vague and only included your earnings? And FYI they're not my theories... They're ones floating around this forum. I personally couldn't tell you why uber keeps slashing rates. Travis did say that the end goal would be to have using uber be about the same as the cost of owning your own car... Which would suck for the driver





kaigor said:


> How pissed is everyone gonna be when they find out I don't even drive uber


You would probably


kaigor said:


> 30 year olds are not taking uber over cabs because they're cheap, it's because they're generally cleaner, safer, and more convenient. And yes, the price obviously plays into it. But don't blame people for not wanting to take a smell dirty cab driven by an immigrant who doesn't speak English because they're cheap. ANYONE with a logical brain would pick uber. Give me a reason why they should take a cab given everything I've listed above.
> 
> And really?!! .99 cent burgers haven't taken over the world?? Have you ever heard of the Godamn dollar menu? Other burger options are doing just fine? In what respect? Yes that local boutique burger joint down the street is still in business but McDonalds has literally taken over the world and is the #1 provider for burgers. I've been to McDonald's on 5 of the 7 continents already... And I've probably never even heard of that "expensive" burger place you speak of. Gotta look at the whole picture man. Just because YOURE doing fine and making money with your own business, doesn't mean the entire TNC business isn't suffering overall from Uber


The 30 year olds are really cheap Kaigor, they want a uberpool for a 1 mile ride. Really!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean76 said:


> I can tell you I won't be driving in snow or rain at Uber's current payouts that's for sure! Not worth the risk! I think Uber is okay to do 32-37 hrs a week, if you drive full time, you are A. not too bright, and B. dying to get out of the house!


I drive full time. No, I'm not forced to do so. So have the luxury of saying piss off. I drive if I think there is $$$ to be made, and if not, the app goes OFF and I have other things to do. Pretty simple. They pay, I stay. They don't, I won't.

This has nothing, absolutely nothing to do with negativity. It's purely a math exercise in obtaining a bottom line for my time and material contribution for a return. When that return is SHIT, you can bet I'll say so. Nothing says we can't compare notes about $$$ reality. It might seem like complaining to some, if they aren't listening.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I expect that one of these days ONE of these companies may actually come in and do some serious management and might prosper by doing so. 

This random cutthroat bullshit claiming it's some kind of efficient business model is just that.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I know this is some peoples dream job but you have to realize that it doesnt pay enough for any kind of full time work. Uber wont raise rates because of the surge pricing model. If normal rate was 2$ a mile it would kill the surge pricing model. As long as drivers are desperate to work at these rates then nothing can change.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> You would probably
> 
> The 30 year olds are really cheap Kaigor, they want a uberpool for a 1 mile ride. Really!!!


I'm not sure how uber pool works exactly but I have a general idea. And you can't blame the PAX for uber setting the prices so low and and them taking advantage of a good deal. They're just making the logical, cost efficient decision


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I'm not sure how uber pool works exactly but I have a general idea. And you can't blame the PAX for uber setting the prices so low and and them taking advantage of a good deal. They're just making the logical, cost efficient decision


Don't forget to wake me up zzzzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

kaigor said:


> 30 year olds are not taking uber over cabs because they're cheap, it's because they're generally cleaner, safer, and more convenient. And yes, the price obviously plays into it. But don't blame people for not wanting to take a smell dirty cab driven by an immigrant who doesn't speak English because they're cheap. ANYONE with a logical brain would pick uber. Give me a reason why they should take a cab given everything I've listed above.
> 
> And really?!! .99 cent burgers haven't taken over the world?? Have you ever heard of the Godamn dollar menu? Other burger options are doing just fine? In what respect? Yes that local boutique burger joint down the street is still in business but McDonalds has literally taken over the world and is the #1 provider for burgers. I've been to McDonald's on 5 of the 7 continents already... And I've probably never even heard of that "expensive" burger place you speak of. Gotta look at the whole picture man. Just because YOURE doing fine and making money with your own business, doesn't mean the entire TNC business isn't suffering overall from Uber


Thanks bro; finally someone come out with something coherent and positive about uber partner platform; in my case I'm Making great money and love the flexibility of a part time job with über partner; I'm so glad to be part of this technology revolution and disruptive technology I'm not planning to be rich ubering but I'm ok with the supplementary income I'm generating This is my second job I also work m-f full time. So my tips pay for gas!
Lmao
Über partner platform has already 5 years breaking all sorts of laws and can easily go for 5 or 10 more without any problems as long as uber partner platform continues providing this awesome opportunity to generate a supplementary income in our spare time with this state of the art disruptive technologies
Lmao


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ubernice said:


> Thanks bro; finally someone come out without something coherent and positive about uber partner platform; in my case *I'm Making great money* and love the flexibility of a part time job with über partner; I'm so glad to be part of this technology revolution and disruptive technology I'm not planning to be rich ubering but I'm ok with the supplementary income I'm generating This is my second job I also work m-f full time. So my tips pay for gas!
> Lmao
> Über partner platform has already 5 years breaking all sorts of laws and can easily go for 5 or 10 more without any problems as long as uber partner platform continues providing this awesome opportunity to generate a supplementary income in our spare time with this state of the art disruptive technologies
> Lmao


*At 90 cents a mile, unlikely. * No, make that NOT.

But hey, drivers are entitled too. Entitled to their fantasies.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I'm not sure how uber pool works exactly but I have a general idea. And you can't blame the PAX for uber setting the prices so low and and them taking advantage of a good deal. They're just making the logical, cost efficient decision


This is true Kaigor.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> *At 90 cents a mile, unlikely. * No, make that NOT.
> 
> But hey, drivers are entitled too. Entitled to their fantasies.


For your market maybe

I'm paying double that easily and no, I'm *not factoring in the SRF (1.35) or the base fare (2.2)* instead I have *$16.53 for 8.21 miles = $2.01 *

Is my math wrong?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> For your market maybe
> 
> I'm paying double that easily and no, I'm *not factoring in the SRF (1.35) or the base fare (2.2)* instead I have *$16.53 for 8.21 miles = $2.01 *
> 
> Is my math wrong?


We don't seem to hear as much complaining in markets where X is at or above $1.30 mile, such as sf or seattle. sf appears to be $1.30 btw, not 1.35. The driver net in my area for X is running from $1.32 to $1.50+ for paid miles/time combined largely depending on distance.

As to your example? Are you paying or receiving?


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I'm not sure how uber pool works exactly but I have a general idea. And you can't blame the PAX for uber setting the prices so low and and them taking advantage of a good deal. They're just making the logical, cost efficient decision


kaigor is the biggest Uber chump loser/liar around. Dude you are a total chump and no one with half a brain believes anything you post. Do you realize what an insecure loser you look like when you have to post over and over about how great things are working for you with Uber? What a terrible life you must have if you have to work all those Uber hours after your chump "big boy" job. Idiot!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> We don't seem to hear as much complaining in markets where X is at or above $1.30 mile, such as sf or seattle. sf appears to be $1.30 btw, not 1.35. The driver net in my area for X is running from $1.32 to $1.50+ for paid miles/time combined largely depending on distance.
> 
> As to your example? Are you paying or receiving?


Paying

Total = 20.08 - 18.73 = 1.35 for SRF
18.73 - 2.20 (base fare) is how I got *16.53* divided by 8.21 miles = *$2.01 before uber cut* or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

mark edwards said:


> kaigor is the biggest Uber chump loser/liar around. Dude you are a total chump and no one with half a brain believes anything you post. Do you realize what an insecure loser you look like when you have to post over and over about how great things are working for you with Uber? What a terrible life you must have if you have to work all those Uber hours after your chump "big boy" job. Idiot!


Awwww Mark is mad that Uber failed to make all his dreams come true. Get a real job you bum!


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Paying


Awesome 
Congratulations 
This is what I'm talking about 
Lnao


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Paying
> 
> Total = 20.08 - 18.73 = 1.35 for SRF
> 18.73 - 2.20 (base fare) is how I got *16.53* divided by 8.21 miles = *$2.01 before uber cut* or am I doing it wrong?


No, that probably is what you are PAYING. That isn't what the driver receives however. Cut 20% from that figure for our end which is about a buck 60. In my market, about a buck 30 or so.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I guess you are a Driver in Ann Arbor, Michigan.
> 
> UberX in Ann Arbor is $1.30/Mile
> View attachment 21188
> ...


1.85 in gainsville fla and .90 in Chicago.I still don't understand why it so different Market to market maybe if your market does not have lyft the per mile rate might be higher cause uber does not have to compete with lyft


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Awwww Mark is mad that Uber failed to make all his dreams come true. Get a real job you bum!


MR5star, evidently you are almost as big a chump as kaigor deluding yourself into thinking you are making big money with Uber. No you are just showing what a chump and lackey you are defending perhaps the most unethical, nontransparent, abusive company in America. Maybe 10% are doing ok with Fubar and the rest are really being screwed. I did not expect Uber to make any "dreams come true" but I did expect them to at least partially live up to representations they made about earnings etc., and not to flood the market with drivers and lower rates to money losing levels, (i.e. for people whom understand the real cost of operating a vehicle) that are less than half the cost of a taxi. Many of my riders took Uber every day at a rate they thought was already very cheap, and then Uber slashed the rates. A windfall for the rider and a screw job for the driver. And yes I accept way less jobs now, work far less, and tell my riders how bad Uber treats its drivers. You all should too; obvious chumps excluded.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Ha you love the word chump!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

kaigor said:


> There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out.


What, those entitled whiners are complaining because they can't make 40-50k a year driving for Uber ? Unbelievable ! Yeah, you are right, they should stop driving right away. They must be totally awful and stupid drivers since they can't make the 90k a year that Uber has said that drivers can easily earn. Uber on !


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> 1.85 in gainsville fla and .90 in Chicago.I still don't understand why it so different Market to market maybe if your market does not have lyft the per mile rate might be higher cause uber does not have to compete with lyft


I think it depends on how frequently you can get a ping at under 5 minute pick up time

I can go an hour north to ocala and its $1.85 but even on a Friday night it can take 2 hours to get a ping


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Laws for uber has yet to be written ....hope someone does that in federal level.....coz uber is a bull that is running around aggressively...


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Kaiger - I love driving for Uber. I am trying to put a million miles on my vehicle and they even pay me $5 an hour to do it. The smell of alcohol on my late night passengers is another benefit and when you get the occassional puker, nothing smells better. Love when my pax sit up front and touch my climate control and radio. When my car door is slammed so hard that there is no doubt its closed, nothing compares to that great feeling. You want water and candy. Love my pax so much maybe should just take them out to eat and skip the water and candy. Oh and don't hurry too much because I love waiting outside your residence for 4 minutes to drive you for 4 miles for min fare. And also love to stop at the gas station, dollar store, starbucks, or any other place you want (NOT). Yes it's a wonderful job and you meet the most interesting people. 

Does that make you happy.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

MarkEdwards - The chumps have to defend Uber because they don't want to admit to themselves that they are so desperate that they have to drive even thou they aren't making money or making very little. The chump always has the secret sauce that nobody else knows. They don't even know thier expenses and constantly say things like depreciation doesn't pertain to me. They say things like I made $150 today but mean I collected $150 today. They only think gas is thier only expense. Any rate under $1 a mile is a loser. You are just cashing out the value of your vehicle.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> MarkEdwards - The chumps have to defend Uber because they don't want to admit to themselves that they are so desperate that they have to drive even thou they aren't making money or making very little. The chump always has the secret sauce that nobody else knows. They don't even know thier expenses and constantly say things like depreciation doesn't pertain to me. They say things like I made $150 today but mean I collected $150 today. They only think gas is thier only expense. Any rate under $1 a mile is a loser. You are just cashing out the value of your vehicle.


My going rate is 1.50 a mile minimum. I can make it work.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Will deppreciation matter when 1 of hundreds of moving parts break that make your vehicle stop working and you no longer have a car to drive without opening you wallet or diggin even deeper to buy a new one?

Just because your car is paid for doesn't mean it's free to operate it.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Exactly Secotime. Mr5Star Your double Atlanta UberX rate which is .75 and UberFool .68. Each before comm and the streets are full of them. Drive select at $2 and have to force myself to go out and drive.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model.
> 
> **end rant**


This "negativity" is really just an extension of the uber culture I wouldn't call it whining, I'd say venting..or ranting like you labeled your post here. All opinions are welcomed even if mostly anecdotal. A lot of members here come for release but take it in context, their posts are really a result of causality.

Analyze the source. Over the years, Uber crafted a very combative relationship with drivers by being very dismissive and unethical with no viable means of efficient dialog or arbitration, it's really not about broken promises of making $50K. That frustration builds up. Many drivers will respond by quitting, some will speak up, some will fight the system, but don't criticize venting because you disagree. You won't have a full contextual understanding of their experience.

Uber is the company that will write the rules to attract you, then arbitrarily change them to minimize risk and maximize profit at the expense of drivers all with a "shut up and take it" approach, so don't be surprised when those drivers feel despondent and react according to Travis' own words: "You can either do what they say or you can fight for what you believe," - Travis Kalanick


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Hope OP is going to give us an update on how his six month plans are coming along.


----------



## 138girl (Nov 13, 2015)

Wallricko said:


> I love sunshine brigades like this. My counter to you sir?
> 
> You can't make shit edible by pouring icing on it.
> 
> Mull over that for a little.


Hahahaha true story


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I like this forum and I think it provides a lot of good insight that you wouldn't get anywhere else but my god the negativity in this forum is overwhelming. Please let me say this one and once only. If your rates are too low in your city and you can't make money, stop driving. If you're having trouble keeping your rating up and are pissed at uber about the consequences of your low ratings, stop driving. If you're doing this full time and can't seem to make ends meet, for the love of god stop driving. There are So many entitled whiners in here complaining that their full time "career" as an uber driver isn't making them 40-50k a year and therefor uber needs to change to accommodate how YOU thought this would work out. Honestly, I'm doing fine and making decent money on the side doing this. There are others like me in here but every time we speak up to contradict the negative nancies we get drowned out by people complaining and claiming we're calculating expenses wrong or that we haven't given any thoughts into our business model.
> 
> **end rant**


POST # 1/kaigor: ......and YOU managed
to MISS the FACT
that THIS is a Forum named.........
" C o m p l a i n t s " ? ? ?

Mentoring Bison: WICKED IRONIC !


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/kaigor: ......and YOU managed
> to MISS the FACT
> that THIS is a Forum named.........
> " C o m p l a i n t s " ? ? ?
> ...


Nyaaaahahahhaa!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Nyaaaahahahhaa!!!


POST #:339/USArmy31B30: Nah nah
NAH, NAH!
Heeeeeyyy, heyy, H E Y !
Wiiiiiiiiiccccckkkkk- eddddd
Iiiiii........rooooonnnnnn...iiiiicccccc!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Wallricko said:


> I love sunshine brigades like this. My counter to you sir?
> 
> You can't make shit edible by pouring icing on it.
> 
> Mull over that for a little.


Search "two girls one cup" no icing needed...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wallricko said:


> I love sunshine brigades like this. My counter to you sir?
> 
> You can't make shit edible by pouring icing on it.
> 
> Mull over that for a little.


POST # 5/Wallricko: E X C E L L E N T !
Have You considered
the UserName @Wackwallio the Sage ?
I promise not to Cybersquatio on that
Bisonic Moniker.

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Search "two girls one cup" no icing needed...


POST # 341/USArmy31B30: Maybe he's
busy researching
the Hilarity Inherent in "Lemon Party" !
HEY! You never answered whether the
Zombie Camo Avatar IS a G-30 ........Mas
Ayoob's F A V O R I T E !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> "Ok I'm get tired of seeing all the whining about what drivers make.....here us what you should think about YOU agreed to take what you get...YOU actually accept the order ....YOU actually do the work noone is MAKING anyone do it that is the key everyone agreed to accept the "slave" wages when you started if you are not happy or feel like you are being cheated best advice is do not turn on app keep your car the way it is now....wait till your transporting passenger in bad or inclement weather and car goes into dutch because of ice or wet road then see how much it costs you to get car fixed and then see how much Uber is "worth it" other than that shut up and either drive and accept drivers rates as is or STOP DRIVING ........"
> 
> Gee whiz. Another newbie with the "if you don't like it don't drive" argument. It is true that drivers chose to sign up to drive for uber/lyft or whatever. I agree with that part. The part that these uberites leave out is that most of the drivers agreed to a contract based on a false premise. I'm certain that a lot drivers signed up when the uberx rates were close to $2/mile. Of course we all know what happened after all the rate cuts in most cities.
> 
> ...


POST # 8/secretadmirer: You and
Notable @Fart McFoy
should Tour the U.S.A. giving Weekend
Seminars on Serial Drive-by Trolling
and Clever NonSensical Rejoinders
for A-B TNC Forums with prk doing
a "How to be Endearingly Disruptive".

Bison: I DO miss unter ling...sigh.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Absolutely, I am part time - and am also looking for the tax benefit of the mileage to reduce the tax liability.
> 
> But that does not in anyway make me feel better about the tactics and shenanigans that Uber is playing with peoples lives. The promises and dreams they sold the full time drivers (and part time I guess) - the way they take advantage of the more desperate members of society, to rope them in and then beat them down, change services that are offered against what was original expectation. I could keep going (ratings/ no tipping/driver customer service/ rider customer service etc.).
> 
> Bottom line is that Uber is a terrible company and breaks the law in so many ways, it is really a bottom feeder in this society and is trying to head even lower.


POST # 26/Altima ATL: YOUR using
"Shenanigans" only
E N A B L E S #[F]Uber to u t i l i z e the
OUTRIGHT LIE of the Warm Fuzzy Feel-
goodness of "RideShare".

There is NO SHARING..it is Coddling PAX
while RAPING the Drivers!
There is NO TOMFOOLERY...it is Serial
Scofflaw AntiSocial CRIMINAL DECEIT!

Mentoring Bison: Pulls. NO. PUNCHES !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Really?
> I'll ascribe your assertions to your historical knowledge of Uber being somewhat limited.
> 
> Uber partnered with bottom of the barrel subprime lender like Santander Bank to arrange financing for New Cars at usurious ~23% APR. *Here's How Santander & Uber Have Partnered to Get More Drivers on the Road *
> ...


POST # 28/chi1cabby: "S o m e w h a t
L I M I T E D " ?
There You go....being St. Comity again.

Bison Chortling !


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/kaigor: ......and YOU managed
> to MISS the FACT
> that THIS is a Forum named.........
> " C o m p l a i n t s " ? ? ?
> ...


Yes, and since then the rate where kaigor drives has also been hacked down. Wonder if he's still rollin' UberX std. fares?


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 341/USArmy31B30: Maybe he's
> busy researching
> the Hilarity Inherent in "Lemon Party" !
> HEY! You never answered whether the
> ...


It's a Glock 23 Gen 3  Mr. Ayoob is one bad a$$ dude!


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

I honestly don't have time to read through all 300+ comments in this thread, but I sampled a decent percentage. What brought me to this forum was the need to have a few basic questions answered by other drivers. I can get that here. But, the negativity is absolutely overwhelming. This section of the forum is for complaints, so flame away! But seriously, look at every single thread, my gosh, one would think America is a 3rd world Communist country and Uber is the the only means to make a living. I have about 650 trips, a 4.79 and I operate in the black. Some trips are losses, yep, they are, but you learn ways to reduce these and the losing fares are easily absorbed into the profitable ones. I am not lighting the world on fire, more drivers have come into my area and the rates have dropped, but I still just made over $500 on Valentines weekend, driving 90% in the Baltimore metro area. Yes, my car is being devalued more rapidly and I do need to factor in expenses after that $500+, but I consider this as EXTRA money. This is extra money above and beyond my regular pay. Uber is not good to it's drivers, nope, but I am NOT an employee, NOR DO I WISH TO BE! I have a job, and if I were to lose it, I would go and get another one, as Uber is not career material, it is a way to make a little bit of extra money. You will not get rich, but you may be able to take your significant other out to a nice dinner on a more regular basis or you might be able to save up for a vacation that you wouldn't have otherwise and you can log on and log off whenever you want. When it gets to the point that I find myself with 20,000 posts on here *****ing about how Uber just ruined my: weekend, car, taxes, life, etc. - just put a bullet in my head, since I have at some point apparently lost the ability to know when to walk away from something. PERSPECTIVE IS HUGE


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

baadbobby said:


> I honestly don't have time to read through all 300+ comments in this thread, but I sampled a decent percentage. What brought me to this forum was the need to have a few basic questions answered by other drivers. I can get that here. But, the negativity is absolutely overwhelming. This section of the forum is for complaints, so flame away! But seriously, look at every single thread, my gosh, one would think America is a 3rd world Communist country and Uber is the the only means to make a living. I have about 650 trips, a 4.79 and I operate in the black. Some trips are losses, yep, they are, but you learn ways to reduce these and the losing fares are easily absorbed into the profitable ones. I am not lighting the world on fire, more drivers have come into my area and the rates have dropped, but I still just made over $500 on Valentines weekend, driving 90% in the Baltimore metro area. Yes, my car is being devalued more rapidly and I do need to factor in expenses after that $500+, but I consider this as EXTRA money. This is extra money above and beyond my regular pay. Uber is not good to it's drivers, nope, but I am NOT an employee, NOR DO I WISH TO BE! I have a job, and if I were to lose it, I would go and get another one, as Uber is not career material, it is a way to make a little bit of extra money. You will not get rich, but you may be able to take your significant other out to a nice dinner on a more regular basis or you might be able to save up for a vacation that you wouldn't have otherwise and you can log on and log off whenever you want. When it gets to the point that I find myself with 20,000 posts on here *****ing about how Uber just ruined my: weekend, car, taxes, life, etc. - just put a bullet in my head, since I have at some point apparently lost the ability to know when to walk away from something. PERSPECTIVE IS HUGE


Well, this is an Uber drivers forum and some of them are full time, faulty as that may be. They have been cut off at their knees in markets as they watch the standards they kept go down the toilet as uber implodes. Kind of understandable they might not be in the best of moods. Just sayin...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

baadbobby said:


> I honestly don't have time to read through all 300+ comments in this thread, but I sampled a decent percentage. What brought me to this forum was the need to have a few basic questions answered by other drivers. I can get that here. But, the negativity is absolutely overwhelming. This section of the forum is for complaints, so flame away! But seriously, look at every single thread, my gosh, one would think America is a 3rd world Communist country and Uber is the the only means to make a living. I have about 650 trips, a 4.79 and I operate in the black. Some trips are losses, yep, they are, but you learn ways to reduce these and the losing fares are easily absorbed into the profitable ones. I am not lighting the world on fire, more drivers have come into my area and the rates have dropped, but I still just made over $500 on Valentines weekend, driving 90% in the Baltimore metro area. Yes, my car is being devalued more rapidly and I do need to factor in expenses after that $500+, but I consider this as EXTRA money. This is extra money above and beyond my regular pay. Uber is not good to it's drivers, nope, but I am NOT an employee, NOR DO I WISH TO BE! I have a job, and if I were to lose it, I would go and get another one, as Uber is not career material, it is a way to make a little bit of extra money. You will not get rich, but you may be able to take your significant other out to a nice dinner on a more regular basis or you might be able to save up for a vacation that you wouldn't have otherwise and you can log on and log off whenever you want. When it gets to the point that I find myself with 20,000 posts on here *****ing about how Uber just ruined my: weekend, car, taxes, life, etc. - just put a bullet in my head, since I have at some point apparently lost the ability to know when to walk away from something. PERSPECTIVE IS HUGE


POST #:349/baadbobby: Normally, if
this WAS your Sole
Income, what with Emperor @$$hat's
UNlubricated Violations of Mindset AND
Wallet, I'd expect You to be Suicidal by
the Next Rate Cut.

Full-Time EMPLOYMENT provides the
"Wood" with which YOU can Allude to
"Huge Perspective"!

Bison: God Bless You for Your Sanity.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

But why hijack every single thread? Is it really that bad? Seriously, ask yourselves "is it worth my sanity?" then either log on, put a smile on your face, go give someone a safe ride for peanuts, or delete the app.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

baadbobby said:


> But why hijack every single thread? Is it really that bad? Seriously, ask yourselves "is it worth my sanity?" then either log on, put a smile on your face, go give someone a safe ride for peanuts, or delete the app.


Probably no worse than someone making simplistic comments of why the Debbie Downer faces.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

USArmy31B30 said:


> It's a Glock 23 Gen 3  Mr. Ayoob is one bad a$$ dude!


POST # 348/USArmy31B30: Manfacture
the Keltec PMR-30
with "Glock Perfection" and they'd have
a Winner on their hands ! Too bad that
it became INFAMOUS in the hands of a
Psychotic Psychiatrist.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Every problem in life is not the fault of someone else. Many jobs suck and pay crap. If you own (or are buying) a car that qualifies for Uber and you can pass the background check, you CAN get another job. I am not saying the gripes are not legitimate, most are, but why hijack every thread with some sarcastic crap about Travis this or non-tipping that? Stick to the topic(s) in each thread so people don't have to feel suicidal after trying to just have one simple question answered.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yes, and since then the rate where kaigor drives has also been hacked down. Wonder if he's still rollin' UberX std. fares?


Hey scrubscrud I'm still here. The rate cuts sucked not gonna lie but as an odd side effect lots of drivers have quit and it's been surging a lot in the city since the cuts. I actually managed to make more last week while driving less hours, just barely. Yes I know this is an exception and not the norm but I'm def gonna ride the wave as long as I can. I was definetly disappointed in the rate cuts and it's made me wish summer would get here sooner so I can be done driving!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Hope OP is going to give us an update on how his six month plans are coming along.


Hey whitetiger. The 6 month plan is still coming along with a few hiccups. I got LASIK done so I'll be driving another month or so longer to cover those costs. I also had some (inevitable) maintenance costs come up so that set me back a little also. The rate cuts sucked but it's been surging quite a bit in my city recently. I'm definitely looking forward to hitting my goal and walking away from this tho!


----------



## EbonyX (Dec 30, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I mean - who reads agreements?


????


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

RobGM84 said:


> not true. rate decreases cost them too. passengers opening the app and finding long wait times or no drivers also cost them. Uber is very aware of these and they constantly adjust rates up and down to maximize profits.


Nobody waits more than 20 minutes for an Uber , try calling a cab and see how long it takes


----------

